# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Për ecjen e të krishterit!

## toni77_toni

*Të janë falur mëkatet!*

_Atëherë Jezusi i tha gruas:
Të janë falur mëkatet!
Ata që ishin në tryezë me të, filluan të mendonin me vete: Kush është ky që po fal edhe mëkatet?!
Por ai i tha gruas:
Feja jote të shpëtoi. Shko në paqe! (Lk 7; 48  50)_


Njeriu me mëkatin, duke iu mohuar Hyjit, refuzon Krishtin dhe projektin e njeriut të ri. Në anën tjeter, nuk është e vështitë të vërehet se si sot është e thjeshtë të humbasim ndjenjën e mëkatit, ose të strehohemi në gjykime thjesht subjektive, qofshin ato të ashpra apo jo, duke mohuar çdo kriter që lejon të kuptohet objektivisht çka është e mirë dhe çka është e keqe.

Vetëm në besim është plotësisht e kuptueshme rëndesa e mëkatit si fyerje e Hyjit dhe falimentim i njeriut: një falimentim që jo vetëm përul dinjitetin e tij, por futet si një pykë shkatërruese në projektin e përgjithshëm të Hyjit, derisa të bëhet antagonist.

*Ungjilli i Krishtit është lajm i gëzueshëm që kthimi është i mundur*, që falja e Hyjit është për të gjithë *dhe gjithçka në njeriun mund të jetë i shpaguar dhe i shëlbuar.*

Ke menduar ndonjiher se Krishti e pret kthimin tënd?

_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*“Kush është prej jush pa mëkat, le ta gjuajë i pari gurin në të!”*


_Jezusi shkoi në Malin e Ullinjve. Në mëngjes erdhi prapë në Tempull. Mbarë populli shkonte tek ai. Ai u ul e po i mësonte. Atëherë skribët e farisenjtë i sollën para një grua të zënë në kurorëshkelje. E vunë në mes dhe i thanë:
“Mësues, kjo grua u zu ndërsa po bënte mëkatin e kurorëshkeljes. Në Ligj Moisiu na urdhëroi që të tillat të vriten me gurë. Po ti çka thua?”
Folën kështu për ta vënë në provë që të kishin për çka ta padisnin.
Jezusi u përkul e filloi të shkruajë me gisht në dhe. E, pasi ata vijonin ta pyesnin, ai iu drejtua e tha:
“Kush është prej jush pa mëkat, le ta gjuajë i pari gurin në të!”
Përsëri u përkul e vazhdoi të shkruajë me gisht në dhe.  Ata, kur e dëgjuan përgjigjen, nisën një nga një të largohen duke filluar prej më të vjetërve. Jezusi mbeti vetëm   dhe gruaja që po qëndronte në këmbë në mes. Jezusi iu drejtua dhe i tha: 
“Grua, ku janë ata? Askush nuk të dënoi?”
“Askush, Zotëri!”   iu përgjigj ajo.
“As unë nuk po të dënoj   i tha Jezusi   Shko, por tani e tutje mos mëkato më!” (Gjn 8; 1-11)_


*Kush nga njerëzit mund të jetë pa mëkat?* Qëndrimi i besimtarit nuk është ai i “të drejtit” por të vetdieshem se të gjithë jemi mëkatar, kemi nevojë  gjithmonë për faljen e të cilës eksperimenton fuqinë dhe gëzimin. Kjo ndodhë edhe në rastin e ketyre rreshtave te Ungjillit kur njerëzit shkojnë te Jezusi dhe akuzojnë femren per kurothyrje, ndersa ata harrojnë se te gjithë jemi mëkatare.

Krishti na bën thirjje per kthim por thirrja jonë nga Krishti nuk fillon dhe nuk mbaron në zbatimin e një dekalogu ligjesh as rregullash. JO, ajo niset  nga ndërgjegjja e dobësisë rrënjësore njerëzore që të bëjë të bëhemi, me ndihmën e Shpirtit të Shenjt, njerëz të rinj në JEZUS Krishtin.


Njeriu, nëpërmjet kthimit, ai vazhdimisht jeton si person daljen e pashkëve të popullit të Hyjit nga skllavëria në liri. *Kthimi në Krishtin realizon në fakt kalimin nga të qenurit të shpërndarë në kotësitë e botës, në të jetuarit në bashkim me Krishtin,* të angazhuar në progresin, nëpërmjet solidaritetit me të gjithë njerëzit, e projektit të Hyjit në histori. Gjithsesi të vetdieshem se; të fituar me çmimin e kryqit të Krishtit, kthimi vazhdon të jetë kryq, pra çmimi është  kryqi, hyrja nëpër derën e ngushtë që çon te jeta – Jeta e perjetshme.

Edhe diçka; nuk kryen një kthim të plotë ai që mbyllet në sferën individuale imtime dhe nuk ia hap deren Jezusit qe të veproj në jeten e tij dhe nëse nuk angazhohet të shndërrojë ambjenti në të cilin jeton, sipas shpirtit ungjillor.


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Mos të mbushet mendja se je i urtë!*

*Njeriu i pasur dhe Lazri skamnor*

_“Ishte një njeri i pasur që vishej me cohë të kuqe e me pëlhurë të çmueshme dhe gostitej shkëlqyeshëm si një ditë përditë. Kurse para derës së tij rrinte një skamnor, plot çibana, që quhej Lazër e dëshironte të ngihej me dromcat që binin nga tryeza e pasanikut. Madje edhe qentë vinin e ia lëpinin varrët.

Vdiq skamnori e engjëjt e çuan në prehër të Abrahamit. Vdiq edhe pasaniku dhe e varrosën.

Në ferr, ndër mundime të mëdha, çoi sytë e pa prej së largu Abrahamin dhe Lazrin në prehrin e tij e bërtiti: ‘O atë Abraham, ki mëshirë për mua e dërgoje Lazrin ta lagë majën e gishtit të vet në ujë e të ma flladisë gjuhën se po mundohem për së tepërmi në këtë flakë.’ Abrahami iu përgjigj: ‘Mos harro, o bir, se ti i gëzove të mirat e tua gjatë jetës sate, ndërsa Lazri të këqijat; tashti, ky këtu gëzon e ti vuan.  Por, për më tepër, ndërmjet nesh e jush është një humnerë e madhe, kështu që, edhe ata që do të donin të kalojnë prej këndej te ju, nuk munden, po ashtu edhe prej andej të kalojë këndej, s’mundet askush!’ (Lk 16; 19-26)_

*Farisei dhe  tagrambledhësi*

_“Dy njerëz u ngjitën në Tempull për t’u lutur: njëri farise e tjetri tagrambledhës.  Fariseu, qiri në këmbë, lutej në vetvete kështu: ‘Të falënderoj, o Hyj, që nuk jam porsi njerëzit e tjerë: cuba, të padrejtë, kurorëshkelës, ose ‑ si ky tagrambledhës. Agjëroj dy herë në javë, jap të dhjetën e krejt fitesës.’  Kurse tagrambledhësi zuri vend në fund, nuk i bëhej as sytë t’i ngrejë drejtë qiellit, por rrihte kraharorin e vet e thoshte: ‘O Hyj, ki mëshirë për mua mëkatarin!’

Unë po ju them: ky u kthye në shtëpinë e vet i shfajësuar e jo ai, sepse: kushdo krenohet, do të përvujtërohet ndërsa kush përvujtërohet, do të lartësohet.” (Lk 18 10-14)_

Sot do të ndalemi tek dy nga shembëlltyrat më të njohura të Jezusit, që dënojnë qartë mburrjen e indiferencën, dy prirje tejet të njohura të njeriut, sidomos në kohët e ashtuquajtura moderne. 

Shembëlltyra e “Njeriut të pasur e Lazrit skamnor” është qortim për të pasurit që, ndonëse në dukje nuk janë njerëz të këqij, i shikojnë me indiferencë nevojat e të varfërve, etjen e tyre, urinë, plagët. Madje shpesh verbohen deri në atë masë, sa të mos i shikojnë fare. Pa menduar se i pret dënimi në Hades, në vendin e mundimeve, ku nuk mund t’i ndihmojë askush e prej nga nuk do të mund t’u dëgjohet më zëri, qortues për të tjerët. Klithma, që del nga fundi i ferrit, nuk mund të arrijë në veshët e të gjallëve. Do të ishin thua më të mirë, më pak egoistë, po ta dëgjonin? Krishti na kujton se njeriu nuk ka nevojë për zëra, dalë nga gropa e flakëve. Mjafton të dëgjojë zërin e Zotit, që i flet nga Shkrimi Shenjt. E në se nuk ia vënë veshin këtij zëri, shpirtrat e humbura çirren më kot…Qenë paralajmëruar për atë që i priste. Zëri i Zotit u pati kujtuar vazhdimisht se pasuritë s’vlejnë gjë në ditën e zemërimit; atë ditë, vetëm drejtësia të shpëton nga vdekja (Fu 11,4).

Ky, mësimi që duhet nxënë nga shembëlltyra e “Njeriut të pasur e Lazrit skamnor”. Nga shembëlltyra tjetër, ajo e farizeut dhe e tagrambledhësit, Jezusi u flet atyre, që e mbajnë veten të drejtë e i shikojnë të tjerët me përbuzje, si të padrejtë. 

_“Dy njerëz u ngjitën në tempull për t’u lutur: njëri ishte farize, tjetri, tagrambledhës. Farizeu, qiri në këmbë, lutej kështu: “Të falënderoj, o Hyj, që nuk jam si njerëzit tjerë…. Agjëroj dy herë në javë, jap të dhjetën e krejt fitesës… Kurse tagrambledhësi zuri vend në fund të tempullit, e as sytë nuk guxonte t’i çonte drejt qiellit, por rrihte kraharorin e vet e thoshte, ashtu pa zë: “O Hyj, kij mëshirë për mua, mëkatarin!”._ 

Mjer ai, që nuk e njeh vetveten! Jezusi nuk e dënon farizeun, sepse është i tillë. E dënon nga që, duke besuar se është i drejtë, mjaftohet të falënderojë Zotin për të mirat, të cilat i ka prej Tij, duke i kujtuar se nuk është cub, i padrejtë, kurorëshkelës, si tagramledhësi, aty pranë. Por as që i shkon në mendje të kërkojë falje. Kështu, duke menduar se nuk është mëkatar, si të tjerët, ai nis të mburret për cilësitë e veta morale e ta përbuzë tjetrin: verbohet deri në atë masë, sa të e mos kuptojë se pikërisht mburrja për drejtësinë e vet e përbuzja për tjetrin e bëjnë mëkatar para syve të Zotit. Thotë Shkrimi Shenjt: “Aty ku hyn mburrja, hyn edhe poshtërsia!” (Fu 11,2). 

Ndërsa tjetri, duke i pranuar përvujtërisht mëkatet e veta, ndjen nevojën t’i lutet Zotit të ketë mëshirë për të. Sepse e dëgjon zërin e Zotit, që i flet nga Shkrimi Shenjt e i thotë: “Mos të mbushet mendja se je i urtë, mos e mbështet shpresën në mençurinë tënde... Në të gjitha shtigjet tua, çoje mendjen tek Hyji. E ai do t’i rrafshojë udhët tua. Mos të mbushet mendja se je i urtë. Kij frikë e largoju nga e keqja. Nderoje Zotin në të mira tua e falja atij frytet e para të djersëve tua” (Fu 3,5-8,9). 

Dëgjuesve të tij, të shkandulluar për atë që po u dëgjonin veshët, sepse, sipas Ligjit, kishin nderim të madh për farizejtë, ndërsa i urrenin tagrambledhësit, Jezusi u përgjigjet me autoritetin e vet hyjnor: “Unë po ju them: tagrambledhësi, jo farizeu, do të kthehet në shtëpi i shfajsuar”. E kështu Krishti na kujton se njeriu shëlbohet jo kur i beson vetvetes, jo kur mburret për meritat e veta, por vetëm e vetëm për hir të mëshirës së Zotit. “Kush krenohet, do të përulet, e kush përulet, do të lartohet”. Ky është mësimi që nxëmë nga kjo shembëlltyrë, një nga mësimet më të çmuara të Ungjillit.

----------


## GANGO of SG

> [B][I][CENTER][COLOR="Red"]“Të janë falur mëkatet
> 
> *Ungjilli i Krishtit është lajm i gëzueshëm që kthimi është i mundur*, që falja e Hyjit është për të gjithë *dhe gjithçka në njeriun mund të jetë i shpaguar dhe i shëlbuar.*
> 
> Ke menduar ndonjiher se Krishti e pret kthimin tënd?
> 
> _vazhdon-->_


 amen. Zoti jon asht i mshirshem, falsi ma i mir. Zoti jon i mall munet me fal gjithkan neqofte se secili i kupton mkatet e veta e i  premton Zotit  tybe mos me i ba ma

----------


## toni77_toni

*Jo secili që më thotë: O Zot, o Zot! do të hyjë në Mbretërinë e qiellit!*


_Sa për mua, aspak nuk shqetësohem se më gjykoni ju apo çfardo gjyqi njerëzor. Por as vetë nuk e gjykoj vetveten. Vërtet, ndërgjegjja ime nuk më padit për asgjë, por nuk është kjo që më bën të drejtë, sepse gjykatësi im është Zoti.  Prandaj, mos gjykoni para kohe, para se të vijë Zoti! Ai do të qesë në dritë çka është e fshehur në errësirë dhe do ti zbulojë synimet e zemrave. Atëherë gjithkush do të marrë prej Hyjit lavdinë që i përket.  (1 Kor 4; 3-5)._

*..kam qene Katolik aq i devotshem sa as ndonje prift ne ditet e sotit nuk eshte* 

u deklarua një i konvertuar ne sekte te ashtuquajtura te krishtere, mirpor ai harron se   *Aty ku hyn mburrja, hyn edhe poshtërsia!*  thotë Shkrimi Shenjt se jo unë!

Edhe përballë sjelljesh të hapura mëkatare të të afërmit, asnjë nuk mund të lexojë në ndërgjegjen e tjetrit. Vlen gjithmonë në këtë kuptim rregulli ungjillor Ii shkruar nga Mateu ku Jezusi te ketë thënë: 

_Jo secili që më thotë: O Zot, o Zot! do të hyjë në Mbretërinë e qiellit, por ai që kryen vullnetin e Atit tim që është në qiell. Shumë do të më thonë atë ditë: O Zot, o Zot, a nuk profetizuam në Emër tënd, a nuk i nxorëm shpirtrat e këqij në Emër tënd, a nuk bëmë shumë mrekulli në Emër tënd?  Atëherë unë do tu them: Kurrë nuk ju kam njohur! Shporruni prej meje, o keqbërës! (Mt 7; 21-23)_

Të dashur vëllezer dhe motra, në sferën shoqërore do të mbeteshin të pakuptueshme te gjitha aspektet e mëkatit nëse nuk do të na ndriçonte besimi I Zotit tone rreth asaj që ka qenë gjithmonë fuqia e së keqes në botë, e fuqia e së keqes është  misteri i ligësisë - duke filluar nga mëkati i parë i njeriut dhe qe trashigohet tek unë dhe ti sot..

Një zhvillim i vërtetë i shkencave antropologjike, në veçanti i psikologjisë, shërben padyshim të lirojë njeriun nga kompleksi i fajeve dhe nga tabù të vërteta ose, dhe i ofron mundësi të reja për të pohuar lirisht ndërgjegjen e tij. Por, së pari, është fjala e Hyjit që zbulon dhe gjykon realitetin e mëkatit, duke e penguar njeriun të gënjejë vetveten.

Në këtë pamje besimi, nuk është e mundur para së gjithash të mos pranohet që njeriu e ka këtë pushtet të tmerrshëm të shkëputet nga Krijuesi dhe Shëlbuesi i tij, duke thyer me vetëdije dhe me lëndë të rëndë nevojat e dashurisë së tij

Shën Pali e pohon duke thënë për vetveten se gjykatësi im është Zoti dhe kerkon qe askush mos gjykoj; mos gjykoni para kohe, para se të vijë Zoti!. Gjykimi përfundimtar në fakt është gjithmonë dhe vetëm i Shpirtit dhe kur te vjen Ai, sigurisht se do të qesë në dritë çka është e fshehur në errësirë.


vazhdon-->

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Hhahaha ne postimin e fundit eshte fjala qe me shume e perdori.
Wauuuuu qoft ashtu. O Zot O Zot.*

----------

toni77_toni (12-09-2013)

----------


## beta85

> *“Jo secili që më thotë: ‘O Zot, o Zot!’ do të hyjë në Mbretërinë e qiellit”!*
> 
> 
> _“Sa për mua, aspak nuk shqetësohem se më gjykoni ju apo çfardo gjyqi njerëzor. Por as vetë nuk e gjykoj vetveten. Vërtet, ndërgjegjja ime nuk më padit për asgjë, por nuk është kjo që më bën të drejtë, sepse gjykatësi im është Zoti.  Prandaj, mos gjykoni para kohe, para se të vijë Zoti! Ai do të qesë në dritë çka është e fshehur në errësirë dhe do t’i zbulojë synimet e zemrave. Atëherë gjithkush do të marrë prej Hyjit lavdinë që i përket.  (1 Kor 4; 3-5)._
> 
> *“..kam qene Katolik aq i devotshem sa as ndonje prift ne ditet e sotit nuk eshte”* 
> 
> u deklarua një i konvertuar ne sekte te ashtuquajtura te krishtere, mirpor ai harron se   *“Aty ku hyn mburrja, hyn edhe poshtërsia!”*  thotë Shkrimi Shenjt se jo unë!
> 
> ...



Toni77 vertetë aty ku hyn dhe mbretëron mburrja dhe krenaria, hyn edhe poshtërsia dhe errësira. Është problem i madh te njeriu, njeriu vertetë verbohet deri në atë masë sa qe gënjejë vetveten duke ia mbushur mendjen vetit si i urtë dhe duke përbuzë dhe akuzuar tjetrin. Per këtë, siq ke pohuar edhe ti ne shkrimin e fundit te kësaj teme, është fjala e Hyjit që zbulon dhe gjykon realitetin e mëkatit.
Sa do qe habitem me qendrimet e njeriut qe do te quhet i krishter kur nuk e do dhe e perbuzë te afermin e vet, nuk e don ashtu si na mësoj Mësuesi qe thotë ta duam të afemrin porsi vetveten. Ndodhë qe është krenar në veten e vet! Atëher shfrytezoj rastin dhe jap vetem një këshillë te vockel fare: Krenaret dhe ata qe mburren në vetveten jane te urryer perpara syve te Hyjit, prandaj nëse do qe dikush të jetë bir i Hyjit te gjall, atehere toni ne duhet ti themi atij: perulju edhe mos e mbaj veten të ditur dhe të mirë sepse atehere ke rene ne kurthin e vertet te djallit te mallkuar edhe harroje sepse nuk quhesh me bir i Hyjit por i djallit!


Me vemendje lexoj shumë her ne këtë nenforum dhe te uroj me gjithë shpirt të qendroni dhe ta shiqoni perher Krishtin, ta ruash këtë besim qe ke  në Jezusin dhe te jesh një vegel e çmuar ne duart e Tij.

Zoti të  drejtoftë në çdo hap të jetës dhe të bekoftë  familjen tënde!

----------

toni77_toni (12-09-2013)

----------


## toni77_toni

*“Hyji është dritë dhe në Të nuk ka kurrfarë errësire"!*

_ “Ligji erdhi që të shumëzohet mëkati; porse, kur u shumëzua mëkati, shumë më i begatshëm u bë hiri, që, sikurse mëkati mbretëroi me vdekjen, po ashtu edhe hiri të mbretërojë me drejtësinë   për jetën e pasosur, nëpër Jezu Krishtin, Zotin tonë. (Rom 5; 20-21)_

Në botë ka shumë drejtime. Ashtu pra Krijimi i botes dhe historia e sajë mund të ecin në drejtime të ndryshme; ose sipas projektit të Hyjit të pranuar nga njeriu, ose sipas projektit njerëzor në kontrast me projektin e Hyjit. Në rastin e parë, rrugët e historisë janë KRISHTI - rrugë drejtësie dhe paqeje drejt Perendisë; në rastin e dytë, rrëmuja e mëkatit dhe nënshtrimi i njeriut ndaj mëkatit pra janë të pashmangshme.

Zoti  është Dritë dhe në Të nuk ka kurrfarë errësire është e shkruar në Bibel 1Gjn 1;5, e pra pasiqe Zoti është dritë atëher sigurisht se mëkati është errësirë.
Zoti është  liri, mëkati është nështrim, është robëri. Prandaj Zoti është forcë, mëkati është dobësi.  Zoti është dashuri, mëkati është urrejtje. Zoti është dhuratë, bashkim, e re jete, mëkati është egoizëm, vetmi dhe vdekje.

Profetët biblik e kanë krahasuar besëlidhjen  me imazhin martesor. Në krahasimin e profetëve pra Hyji është “dhëndri” ndersa populli është “nusja” e tij. Kur Izraeli harronte Hyjin e gjallë dhe adhuronte hyjnitë e tjera, profetet biblik e quajten nuse prostitutë, jo besnike, lavire: 
_“Paditeni nënën tuaj, paditeni, sepse ajo s’është më gruaja ime,  unë nuk jam më burri i saj!
Le t’i heqë prej fytyrës së vet shenjat e lavirësisë dhe shenjat e pabesnikërisë nga mesi I kraharorëve të saj; ndryshe do ta zhvesh cullak,  lakuriq si kur u lind e do ta kthej në shkretëtirë, në tokë të etur shkrumb për ujë: do të bëj shpirti t’i dalë nga etja! S’do të kem mëshirë për bijtë e saj pse janë pjellë e lavirësisë” (Oz 2, 4.7)._ Kjo është edhe sot aktuale dhe zëri i profetit thërret edhe sot kishen - nusen të dëshirit që ka lindur për të qenë dritë ne këtë botë dhe ka lidhur beslidhje me të. *Kujdes*; interesi i saj, pak prej lënde, një gjë e ndëyrë, bëhet një hyjni, nje idhull që fatkeqësisht mund të zëvendësojë Hyjin.

Të dashur vëllezer dhe motra, mëkati I njeriut mund te quhet edhe si “idhujtari”, një atentat ndaj Zotit, një shtrembërim i imazhit të Perendisë që është në njeriun. 

Idhulli është simboli i një force natyrore të lartësuar çuditërisht në mënyrë absolute. Ndoshta është vetëm një gisht para syrit, por në sy të atij që shikon merr përmasa të papërshkrueshme. Nëse ky është idhulli, idhujtaria sot më shumë se kurrë është aktual në botë!

Mëkati I njeriut është I madh, edhe më I madh se ne mund të mendojmë – mëkati I parë dhe gjithë të tjerët, mirpor edhe më e madhe është dashuria dhe mëshira e Zotit per njeriun. Pavarësisht nga pabesnikëritë e njerëzve, nga egoizmi dhe e keqja qe e ka okupuar atë, projekti i Perendisë mbi gjithësinë vazhdon të aktualizohet për vepër të Shpirtit të Krishtit. Vullneti i shpëtimit të Zotit vazhdon mirëbërës gjatë gjithë rrjedhës së historisë njerëzore e thirrur të shndërrohet nga histori mëkati në histori hiri dhe shpetimi: (Rm 5, 20).

Një fjalë e urtë thotë që mëkati është “vepra e djallit që i bën anën e kundërt mirësisë”. Në fakt, shpesh e keqja arrin të mbulohet dhe të marrë aspektin e së mirës. Pra në sy te njerëzve duke shumë e mirë por jo edhe ne sy te Zotit. Por gjithsesi, edhe pse mbulohet,  në fund tregohet ashtu siç është; *mjerim!!*

*Të lutemi së bashku:*

*O Zoti im,* ktheje dashurinë dhe syrin e mëshirës sate mbi popullin tënd dhe mbi trupin mistik të kishës së shenjtë. Ti do të lavdërohesh më shumë duke falur dhe duke u dhënë dritën e arsyes shumëve, sesa duke marrë homazhin  e një krijese të mjerueshme, siç jam unë, që të kam fyer shumë dhe kam qenë shkak dhe vegël i shumë të këqijave ne këtë botë. 
Çfarë do të ndodhte me mua nëse do të isha gjallë dhe i vdekur populli yt? Çfarë do të ndodhte nëse, për mëkatet e mia dhe të krijesave të tjera, do ta shihja në errësirë kishën, Nusen tënde të dëshirit që ka lindur për të qenë dritë? 
Mëshirë o Zot, Amen.

_vazhdon->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*“Rabbuni! dua që të shoh!”   u përgjigj i verbëri!*

_E arritën në Jerihon. Kur Jezusi po dilte prej Jerihonit bashkë me nxënës e me një turmë të madhe populli, biri i Timeut, Bartimeu i verbër, rrinte në anë të rrugës e lypte. Posa mori vesh se ishte Jezusi Nazarenas, filloi të bërtiste:
“Jezus, Biri i Davidit, ki mëshirë për mua!”

Shumëkush e qortonte të heshtte, porse ai bërtiste edhe më fort:
“Biri i Davidit, ki mëshirë për mua!”

Jezusi zuri vend e tha: “Thirreni!”

Ata i bënë zë të verbërit dhe i thanë: “Mos u tremb! Çohu se po të thërret!” I verbëri hodhi mantelin e vet, menjëherë u ngrit dhe shkoi te Jezusi. Jezusi e pyeti:
“Çka dëshiron të bëj për ty?”

“Rabbuni! dua që të shoh!”   u përgjigj i verbëri.

Jezusi i tha:
“Shko lirisht! Feja jote të shpëtoi!”

Dhe aty për aty pa e u vu të udhëtojë pas Jezusit. (Mk 10; 46-53)_



Drita dhe errësira janë shumë dalluese, kështu qe aty ku ka dritë nuk ka errësirë, njëkohsisht aty ku ka errësirë nuk ka dritë!

Njeriu është I verbuar dhe nuk din sa duhet dhe as nuk sheh aq sa duhet, kjo edhe quhet roberi mëkatare. Nuk ka njeri të pa mëkat. Ky është si rrezulltat i zgjedhjes së tij (njeriut) me vullnet të lirë në këtë botë. Por, Zoti është kujdesur per njeriun dhe si mëshirë nga Ai, njeriu ka mundesi qe të sheh nëse ja kerkon Atij. Zoti ka dashtë qe secilit njeri ti afrohet DRITA – JEZUS, Jezusi I cili secilit njeri I thotë; *“Çka dëshiron të bëj për ty?”* njeriu pastaj ka dy mundesi qe të pergjigjet:

1.	Ose të pergjigjet sikurse u pergjigj I verbëri prej Jerihonit I cili  ju pergjigj Jezusit para turmes pa fie turpi duke thënë; “dua të shoh”;

2.	 ose njeriu mund edhe te pergjigjet me krenarinë e vet njerëzore  duke menduar se është I drejt dhe se, ai po sheh dhe nuk ka kurrfar errësire ne vetveteen e tij!

Lus Zotin qe asnjë njeri në botë mos te pergjigjet ashtu sikurse i dyti në fjalë, por çdo njeri te pergjigjet sikurse u pergjigj  ai I pari qe kerkon Jezusit duke I thënë; *“Jezus, Biri i Davidit, ki mëshirë për mua!”* dhe duke kerkuar me kerkesen e shenjtë; *“Rabbuni! Du që të shoh!”*


Të dashur vëllezer dhe motra, të ndalemi per një moment dhe të mendojmë se çka na mëson sot kjo qe na shpjegon Ungjilli I Shenjt?

*Nuk është fatkeqsia më e madhe nëse njeriun e kaplon errësira dhe nuk sheh* dhe është mëkatar sepse të gjithë jemi mëkatar dhe nuk shohim, por fatkeqsia më e madhe e  njeriut është kur njeriu qendron krenar, nëse ai njeri e pranon errësiren - verberinë e tij, duke e quajtur atë verbim  "drite"* (kur atij personi i duket vetja në rregul) kjo është fatkeqsia më e madhe e njeriut*. Prandaj, te krishterët duhet gjithmonë ta kenë para syshë se jo rastësisht lidhur me ketë Jezusi tha: *"une erdha qe te bëj të verbërit të shohin dhe ata që pretendojnë se shohin, të verberohen".* Kjo thënje e Zotit tonë është shumë domethënse dhe vendimtare per secilin; "une erdha qe te bëj të verbërit të shohin..” prandaj kujdes nga krenaria dhe mbushmenja se je i urtë dhe duke e quajtur atë verbim  tëndin "drite" se Krishti th se; “ata që pretendojnë se shohin, do të verberohen”! 

Jezus Krishti atëher ju pati treguar judenjve dhe vazhdon qe të na tregon edhe neve sot se, ardhja e Tij është me qellimin qe të  nxjerr njeriun nga errësira e përjtshme dhe të jap drites e syve qe të shohin, që do te thotë, ta shpetoj njeriun nga roberia e mëkatit. *Jo vetem te krishterët* por para  ketij fakti perballet çdo njeri  në ketë bote. Prej Atit tonë qiellor, çdo kujt i është dhënë falas që ta marrë DRITEN kështu qe të shohë të Verteten – JEZUS KRISHT - SHPETIMTAR.


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Jezusi ka zbuluar një përftyrim të Zotit krejtësisht të ndryshem nga ai tek arrijnë krenarët … fillozofia ose besimet tjera!*


Njeriu  ka deshirë dhe ka nevojë të madhe për jetë, poashtu gjatë jetës, mundësisht, për përparim. Mirpor, njeriu harron se ai mësë shumti ka nevojë për ndryshim dhe përmirësim në hapat e vet të jetës. Shumë herë të gjithë nuk e zbatojnë këtë dëshirë. Ka nga disa  nuk kan fuqi, nga se nuk kan qëndresë, disa nuk kan guxim dhe angazhim për t'u përmirësuar por perkunder asajë ata deklarohen se; *“janë në rregull*” apo rasti I tjeter ku kam takuar edhe duke thënë se; *“unë jam i forte dhe nuk me duhet feja”* sillet sikurse ata qe besojnë në Zot të ishin të marrë dhe të dobët! Ky mendim vjen nga I verbuari dhe I terbuari i djallzuar se nuk sheh ma largë se në hunden e vet.  Ka nga disa të tjerë se nëse goditen në ngushtica te jetes ata *shumë shpejt nxehen dhe thirrin emrin e Zotit* por fatkeqsisht edhe më shpejt ftofen dhe as qe mendojnë për ndonjë veprim pozitiv dhe degjesë ndaj Zotit. Ka nga disa që janë të deshpruar me vetveten dhe me të tjerët, prandaj s'kan as vullnet për ndonjë ndryshim në jetë. 

Njeriu për ka natyra është plot krenari dhe pikërisht për këtë arsye vështirë pranon dobësitë e veta, kufizimet, mossukseset, nevojën themelore për Zotin dhe të afërmin. Mirpor, jeta na bie para sprovave dhe fakteve dramatike, shumëherë edhe të pazgjedhëshme, dhe ne përjetojmë paaftësitë tona. Poashtu edhe përvoja e mëkatit na përcjellë si hije në çdo hap, na dëshmon natyren tonë të dobët... 

Atëher a ka ndonjë zgjidhje, apo gjithnjë duhet të jemi të robëruar në këtë robëri?

*Po*, vertetë ka zgjidhje, mirpor para se të shpjegoj dua të theksoj se kemi dy mundësi:

*E para;* të dorëzohemi plotësisht para kësaj robërie me përvojë të hidhët; nuk dua të ndryshoj, jam I forte dhe I drejt, jam I paster dhe s’kam nevojë per Zotin, s'mund të ndryshoj, s'mund të dal nga lëkura e ime e kështu me radhë..., 

apo:

*e dyta;* të kërkojmë dhe gjejmë ndonjë zgjidhje jasht vetës, t'i dorëzohemi Dashurisë, Mirësisë, Faljes, Mëshirës, *Zotit që edhe na ka Krijuar*.

*PO*, njeriu mund dhe duhet të ndryshohet, të përmirësohet, shenjtërohet çdo dit, kuptohet se kjo arrihet me ndihmen e Zotit dhe të afërmit.

Të dashur vëllezer dhe motra, të mendojmë se si vertetë është një histori e gjatë dhe e "trishtueshme" në boten/jeten e secilit njeri. Këtu vetem sa mund ta zëmë n’gojë. *E rendesishme është, për secilin besimtar të kishes katolike, të shtroj këtë pytje para vetit se nëse vertetë është duke e njohur Jezus Krishtin, po, apo jo?! Krishtin apo gjëra dhe sende tjera? Krishtin apo deshirat tua dhe bindjet tua per vetveten? Krishtin apo epshet tua? Krishtin apo krenarinë tënde? Krishtin apo mbushmendja vetit per të mirë? Krishtin apo ……..?*

Kjo është pytje e MADHE qe secilit te krishter duhet ti troket në zermren, nderrgjegjen dhe shpirtin e tijë.

Krishti porositë: _" vetem ai që krynë vullnetin e Zotit,  do të arrinë te Zoti, "_

Kur lexojmë në Bibel ne mësojnë se *udha e Zotit nuk është udhë krenarie dhe deshirave te kesaje bote*, sikurse nuk eshte aspak udhë qe pershtatet me qendrime tua duke deklaruar se  “unë jam I fortë dhe I drejt”, por udha e Krishtit dhe me Krishtin ne këtë botë  është udha e kryqit. Të pergjigjesh fteses së Zotit dhe të udhëtojsh me Jezus Krishtin do të thotë *”ta marrësh Kryqin tëndë e të vijsh pas meje”.* Atëherë Jezusi u tha nxënësve të vet:
_“Nëse ndokush dëshiron të vijë pas meje, le ta mohojë vetveten, le ta marrë kryqin e vet e le të vijë pas meje! Keshtu thot Jezusi!_  _(Mt 16. 24)_

*Ky është Krishti në ne* dhe ky është I krishteri. KUJDES kur lexojmë shkrimet dhe nëse u permbahemi të dhënave të shkrimeve, *Jezusi ka zbuluar një përftyrim të Zotit krejtësisht të ndryshem* nga ai tek arrijnë krenarët qe janë të krishtere në "pasaportë" por shtiren si të pa nevojshem per Zotin,  një Zot krejt ndryshe nga tek arrijnë fillozofia ose besimet tjera. Këto përpunojnë një koncept hyjnie, atributet themelore të së ciles janë ekzistenca dhe plotfuqishmeria. *Ndërsa Jezusi përkundrazi zbulon një Zot, atributi i parë i të cit është DASHURIA.* Një Zot që bënë Pjetrin e trembur para atij; Mesisë, që e kthen veten në shërbëtor, të thot: “Kurr nuk do t’mi lash këmbët!” Një koncept hyjnie, symbol tokësor i së cilës nuk është mbreti, por pikërisht sherbëtori, i fundit ndër shërbëtorët, i ngarkuar për ti larë këmbët zotërisë.

*Këtë Jezus* që ne e adhurojmë për Zot, ungjijt e bëjnë të thotë se, vetem duke shikuar Atë (dhe jo duke besuar spekulimeve filozofike), njerëzit mund të kuptojnë diçka për Atin tone qiellor.

Prandaj vëllezër dhe motra, ndërsa udhëtojmë përgjatë rrugës së Zotit, gjithmonë e më tepër do zbulojmë se nga i gjithë ajo qe na udhëheq, duke u nisur nga krenaria dhe vetbesia e jonë, nuk është ajo qe Zoti e kerkon nga ne si te krishter. *Ati ynë qiellor na ka dhënë vetem Krisht.* *Prandaj të jemi të sigurtë se nga të gjitha dhuratat e Zotit ka vetëm një dhuratë, kjo dhuratë është Krishti* dhe nëse na mungon Krishti ashtu sikurse Ai është por ashtu sikurse ne e paraftyrojmë, atëher kot thirremi të krishter sepse nuk jemi të Perendisë.

*Sa më shumë qe na zbulohet Zoti*, aq më shumë do të kuptojmë nëse bëjmë gabime dhe gjëra te natyres mëkatare. Ne kemi edhe gabime të tjera qe shumë të krishter nuk e mendojnë fare bile,e ky është gabimi qe nuk mendojmë, gabim duke *mos* dalluar në mes asaj që Zoti I ynë Jezukrishti jep dhe asaj që Ai është, mes dhuratës dhe dhuruesit. Njëkohsisht do vuajmë shumë në jetën tone nëse mendojmë dhe shpresojmë vetem në vepra tona edhe pse edhe ato kerkohen, nëse shpresojmë vetem në  ligje, rregulla dhe gjëra të ndryshme, nuk perjashtohen të gjitha këto në jetën e perditshme dhe shpirtërore dhe janë të nevojshme per njeriun, por të gjitha janë të pa vlera nëse i krishteri nuk ka Krisht. *JO një Krisht çfar neve na pelqen*, jo një Krisht çfar ne e paraftyrojmë sipas situatave dhe arsyeve tona njerëzore dhe të turpshme nganjëher, por pikërisht at Jezus  qe ungjijt e bëjnë të thotë se, vetem duke shikuar Atë dhe jo duke besuar spekulimeve sipas deshirave, vetem duke shikuar Krishtin njerëzit mund të kuptojnë fajin dhe mëkatin e vet.

Të perfundojmë këtë shkrim duke e falënderuar Atin tonë qiellor që Jezusi është në jetën tonë dhe që Ai kurrë nuk do të largohet prej nesh. Me porosi se  Zdrukthtari i kryqëzuar i cili e peruli veten për shpetimin tonë, nuk kerkon të mirremi me filozofi lidhur me Të, por në vend të asajë *“ta marr kryqin e të më ndjek*”, Ai nuk kerkon palate dhe ambasador, por shenjtër.


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Zot, dëgjoje përgjërimin tim, kije parasysh lutjen time.."!*


*Sepse, nuk kemi Kryeprift që nuk mund të ketë dhimbje për dobësitë tona, pasi ai vetë i ka sprovuar të gjitha si ne, me përjashtim vetëm të mëkatit.* _(Hebr 4, 15)_


_Vështroje, o Hyj, përlutjen time,  dëgjoje lutjen time! nga fundi i botës po të thërras; sepse zemra ime është ligështuar, më nxirr në qetë që smund ti afrohem."

Sepse ti je shpresa ime, kala e fortë përballë armikut. Përjetë do të banoj në tendën tënde,...(Ps 60, 2-3-4)._ 

Kur lexojmë apo kemi lexuar ketë rresht të psalmit qe thotë; Nga fundi i botës nuk e dijë nëse kemi menduar se çka na flet ky rresht?

*Nga fundi i botës* d.m.th. ngado... Këtu nuk bëhet fjalë për një person të vetëm, që thërret; e megjithatë, duket se vetëm një njeri thërret, sepse ekziston vetëm një Krisht, gjymtyrët e të cilët jemi ne (Efes 5'; 23)... Ai i cili klith nga fundi i botës, ndodhet në makthin e vdekjes, por nuk është i braktisur. Sepse ne jemi ai, d.m.th. trupi i Tij, të cilin Zoti e ka pasqyruar në Trupin e Vet... Kur Ai kërkoi të tundohej nga Djalli, Ai na reflektoi në mënyrë të mrekullueshme në Trupin e Tij. Në Ungjill lexojmë, që Zoti ynë Jezu Krisht u tundua nga Djalli në shkretëtirë. *Je* *ti* që u tundove në Krishtin, sepse Krishti mori prej teje mishin e Tij, për të dhuruar ty Shpëtimin e Vet; 
*prej teje* e mori vdekjen e Tij, që të dhurojë ty jetën e Vet; 
*nëpërmjet teje* i pësoi mallkimet, që të dhuronte ty nderimin e Vet. 
*Prej teje* pra, Ai pranoi edhe tundimet, që të dhuronte ty triumfin e Vet. Pra, nëse ne tundohemi në Të, ashtu edhe në Të do të triumfojmë mbi Djallin dhe vdekjen.

Ti e di që Krishti u tundua dhe nuk e ditërke se Ai doli ngadhënjimtar nga ajo betejë?! Nëse e ndjen se je tunduar në Të, do të ndihesh edhe si fitimtar në Të. 

Ai mund ta kishte ndaluar Djallin Ti afrohej; por, nëse nuk do të ishte tunduar, si do të mund të të mësonte, që ti mund të mbetesh ngadhënjimtar në tundime? 

Prandaj, nuk është e çuditshme që Ai, i ngushtuar nga tundimet, klith, ashtu siç thotë Psalmisti, nga fundi i Tokës. Por, përse nuk mposhtet Ai? Psalmi vazhdon më tej: Ti më ke ngritur mbi shkëmb... Le të kujtojmë Ungjillin: Mbi këtë shkëmb do ta ndërtoj Kishën Time. (Mt 16, 18). Është pikërisht Kisha, të cilën Ai donte ta ndërtonte mbi shkëmb, e cila bërtet nga skaji i Rruzullit. Atëherë, kush u bë shkëmbi, mbi të cilin Kisha arriti të ngrihej? Le ta dëgjojmë Shën Palin tek na thotë: Shkëmbi është Krishti. (1 Kor 10, 4). Mbi Të jemi ngritur. Kështu pra, është e qartë, se përse ky shkëmb mbi të cilin jemi ngritur, ashtu siç u tundua Krishti nga Satani (Mt 7, 25), fshikullohet në fillim prej erërave të stuhisë dhe tronditet nga përmbytjet e rrebeshet. Ky është pra themeli i palëkundshëm, mbi të cilin Ai donte të të ngrinte Ty.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Cili është Jezusi I VERTETË; Ai qe e përshkruajnë shkrimet apo ai qe duket te hipokritët?*

*Është një pyetje qe secilit te krishterë duhet ti troket ne zemrën e tij.*

_Pra, ju duhet ti dëgjoni e të zbatoni gjithçka tju thonë, por mos bëni si bëjnë ata. Ata nuk veprojnë siç thonë. Ata lidhin barrë të rënda që mezi mund të barten dhe ua ngarkojnë njerëzve në krahë, kurse vetë as me gisht nuk i luajnë.

Pastaj të gjitha veprat e veta i bëjnë me qëllim që ti shohin njerëzit. Këndej i zgjerojnë filakteritë e veta dhe i zgjasin thekët. Në gosti dëshirojnë kryet e vendit, në sinagoga vendet e para, përshëndetjet në sheshe dhe të quhen prej njerëzve rabbi Ju mos lejoni tju quajnë rabbi, sepse vetëm njëri është Mësuesi juaj. (Mt23; 3-8)_


Për çudi se Jezusi pos shumë tjerave qe i tha gjatë veprimtarisë së Tij publike, një porosi e Jezusit as qe mendohet dhe bile shumë rralle dëgjohet nga njerëzit e përshpirtshëm, zakonisht ma rëndësi I japim favoreve dhe me një krenari te verbuar edhe thirremi ne pushtetet dhe dhuratat e Jezusit, krejt kjo ndodhë duke mos menduar se çdo fjalë e Tij është fjalë qe buron nga zemra e Zotit dhe si e tillë është dhuratë për njeriun. Pra, edhe kjo qe thotë Jezusi ne ketë rresht te Ungjillit  është një dhuratë për at njeri qe din ta çmoj.  Jezusi thotë: _ju duhet ti dëgjoni e të zbatoni gjithçka tju thonë, por mos bëni si bëjnë ata. Ata nuk veprojnë siç thonë_ dhe ne vazhdim Ai thotë; _Ju mos lejoni tju quajnë rabbi, sepse vetëm njëri është Mësuesi juaj ._ Vallë, kujt ia drejtoj këto fjalë Jezusi?

Kjo thënë e Jezusit vërtetë është shumë serioze por edhe goditëse  që Jezusi ua bën farisenjve dhe mësuesve të ligjit ne at kohë, por kjo është fjalë dhe porosi e Zotit - nuk mund te jetë e përkohshme. Mësuesit e ligjit ishin shpjeguesit e saktë të shkrimeve nga Besëlidhja e Vjetër dhe I respektonin ne predikimet e tyre fjalë për fjalë,  *por, problem ishte shumher ata nuk vepronin ashtu*, ndërsa farisenjtë e konsideronin vetën njerëz të cilët saktësisht transmetonin traditën. Në këtë mënyrë u bënë gjyqtarë, kritikë dhe paditës të vëllezërve. Mendonin se dinin se cili ishte vullneti i Zotit për secilin njeri por edhe secilën bashkësi.  Shkuan aq largët sa u bënë sundues te popullit dhe sundimi ishte ne emër te pushtetit, pra  duke luajtur rrolin e përshpirtërisë dhe pushtetit hyjnor!

Kjo mënyrë sjellë edhe rrezik sepse në secilën shoqëri dhe në secilën bashkësi, *ekziston rreziku i pushtetit shkandullues*, rreziku qe përgjegjësit për bashkësinë të shpjegojnë vullnetin e vet si vullnet të Hyjit dhe me këtë gjë tia zënë frymën rritjes së bashkësisë dhe *dhuntisë* se secilit person dhe të secilës bashkësi sepse Shkrimi thotë se; _Tashti, ju jeni trupi i Krishtit dhe, secili prej jush gjymtyrë e tij.(1 Kor; 12, 27-30)_

Edhe ne të kaluarën, edhe sot ne mënyrë te theksuar, e kemi ketë rrezik, vërtetë është rrezik dhe ky rrezik paraqitet sa herë që kriter gjykimi nuk është fjala e Krishtit  por është fjala jonë dhe krenaria e jonë, edhe ma rrezik nëse kjo ndodhë ne emër të Tij, fjala njerëzore dhe kur bindja ndaj Ungjillit i nënshtrohet bindjes ndaj fjalës sonë. Me këto veprime dhe sjellje, e detyrojmë tjetrin për ta pranuar mënyrën e të menduarit tonë, mënyrën e sjelljes, të të jetuarit të BES-imit, të rregulltarisë kjo është shenjë se nuk e kemi zemërgjerësinë e Zotit por në ne zuri vend shpirti i fariseizmit. 

*Cili është Krishti biblik?*
_u ngrit nga darka, hoqi petkun e sipërm, mori një peshqir dhe u ngjesh. Qiti ujë në legen dhe filloi tua lajë këmbët nxënësve dhe tua fshijë me peshqirin, me të cilin ishte ngjeshur. Arriti kështu te Simon Pjetri. Ai i tha:

Zotëri, ti të mi lash këmbët? (Gjn 13; 4-6)_

Është Ai  që bënë Pjetrin e trembur para atij; Zotit nga qielli, që e kthen veten në shërbëtor, Ai e bën Pjetrin të thotë: _Kurrë nuk do tmi lash këmbët!_ Një koncept hyjnie, simbol tokësor i së cilës nuk është mbreti, as krenaria fariseizmit por pikërisht shërbëtori, i fundit ndër shërbëtorët, i ngarkuar për ti larë këmbët zotërisë.

_Ju dhashë shembull që, sikurse ju bëra unë juve, të bëni edhe ju -  Pasi tani i dini këto, të lumët ju nëse edhe do ti zbatoni!_ Porsitë Jezusi i Ungjillit.

O Zot, sa shumë na mungon thjeshtësia dhe përvujtëria para syve te Hyjit. Jezusi  zbulon një Zot, atributi i parë i të cit është DASHURIA - pervujtëria. Ai i kërkon që më i madhi të jetë shërbëtorë. Kjo është shkalla e vlerësimeve të cilën Ai e bën. *Vallë a mos ndodhë dhe jemi ndryshe sot?* A ndalemi për ta menduar se sa larg prej saj jemi! Sa e ndryshme është shkalla e vlerësimeve tona! Sa shumë jemi të dhënë dhe me lakmi; * të jesh i pari, të jesh i mirë, të jesh më lart, të jesh me i njohur, qe të respektojnë dhe te nderojnë te gjithë*, kjo na kënaq dhe na ushqen, edhe ma keq, mendojmë se po bëjmë vullnetin e Zotit, ndërsa përkundër sajë, bëjmë vullnetin tone duke zbatuar krenari . Por, kur lexojmë Ungjillin, shohim krejt një Krisht ndryshe nga ajo qe e mendojmë, Ungjilli na tregon se  kush është më i madhi në sytë e Zotit: shërbëtori i shërbëtorëve! Këtë gjë Ai e dëshmoi duke u larë këmbët secilit prej nxënësve. Ai të cilin e quanin Mësues dhe Zotëri e bëri këtë vepër që e bënte sipas detyrës shërbëtori ose skllavi. Kështu tregoi çfarë duhet të bëjmë unë dhe ti. Ky është Krishti I Ungjillit.

O Zot im, te lutem, mos lejo qe unë te jam I tillë, ta luaj rrolin duke dëshiruar qe  të tregojmë me mburrje se çfarë kam  bërë, mos lejo Zot qe të dëshiroj  të ulem në vendin e parë duke konsideruar veten të rëndësishëm, njerëz të pranuar duke kërkuar që njerëzit të na përshëndesin në sheshe dhe tubime. Mos lejo o Zot qe të jam I shkathët  ti gjej mënyrat për të qenë I rëndësishëm, që të tjerët të na pranojnë dhe të na vlerësojnë duke mi rrahur krahët si njeri I mire dhe I drejt qe jam. *Ti Zot, nuk dëshiron që të jemi të tillë*, mirëpo ne na përfshin mendjemadhësia dhe e kemi shumë të vështirë që ta kundërshtojmë. Zoti im  Hyji im, të lutem, bëj që të ketë më shumë përvujtëri në fjalët dhe në veprat tona. Zot, bën qe të jam i gatshëm çdoherë qe ta bej vullnetin tënd, ti shoh gabimet e mia dhe sjelljen time të ngarkuar me krenari dhe smirë.

*Këtë Jezus* që ne e adhurojmë dhe e nderojmë për Zot, e shpresojmë për falje dhe shëlbim, Ungjilli I Tij e bënë të thotë se, *vetëm duke shikuar Atë dhe dëgjuar fjalën e Tij-* dhe jo duke mburrur dhe krenuar, jo duke spekuluar dhe duke u shitur I dieshëm dhe I drejt para te tjerëve, por vetëm duke e shikuar se çka na thotë ky Jezus dhe çka kërkon Ai nga ne,  kuptojnë diçka për Atin tone qiellor.

Prandaj, te dashur  vëllezër dhe motra, jemi ne udhëtim me Krishtin ne ketë botë, Ai duhet te jetë rruga jonë, ndërsa udhëtojmë përgjatë rrugës së Zotit, gjithmonë e më tepër do zbulojmë se nga i gjithë ajo qe na udhëheq, duke u nisur nga krenaria dhe verbësia e jonë, nuk është ajo qe Zoti e kërkon nga ne si te krishterë. Ati ynë qiellor na ka dhënë vetëm Krisht. Prandaj të jemi të sigurtë se nga të gjitha dhuratat e Zotit ka vetëm një dhuratë, kjo dhuratë është Krishti dhe nëse na mungon Krishti ashtu *sikurse Ai është* dhe siç na përshkruajnë shkrimet,  atëherë kot, gjithçka është kot dhe kot, kot edhe  thirremi të krishterë sepse nuk jemi të Tij as nuk e kemi Shpirtin e Hyjit.

*Qlv Krishti*

----------


## Gjyka

> Toni77 vertetë aty ku hyn dhe mbretëron mburrja dhe krenaria, hyn edhe poshtërsia dhe errësira. Është problem i madh te njeriu, njeriu vertetë verbohet deri në atë masë sa qe gënjejë vetveten duke ia mbushur mendjen vetit si i urtë dhe duke përbuzë dhe akuzuar tjetrin. Per këtë, siq ke pohuar edhe ti ne shkrimin e fundit te kësaj teme, është fjala e Hyjit që zbulon dhe gjykon realitetin e mëkatit.
> Sa do qe habitem me qendrimet e njeriut qe do te quhet i krishter kur nuk e do dhe e perbuzë te afermin e vet, nuk e don ashtu si na mësoj Mësuesi qe thotë ta duam të afemrin porsi vetveten. Ndodhë qe është krenar në veten e vet! Atëher shfrytezoj rastin dhe jap vetem një këshillë te vockel fare: Krenaret dhe ata qe mburren në vetveten jane te urryer perpara syve te Hyjit, prandaj nëse do qe dikush të jetë bir i Hyjit te gjall, atehere toni ne duhet ti themi atij: perulju edhe mos e mbaj veten të ditur dhe të mirë sepse atehere ke rene ne kurthin e vertet te djallit te mallkuar edhe harroje sepse nuk quhesh me bir i Hyjit por i djallit!
> 
> 
> Me vemendje lexoj shumë her ne këtë nenforum dhe te uroj me gjithë shpirt të qendroni dhe ta shiqoni perher Krishtin, ta ruash këtë besim qe ke  në Jezusin dhe te jesh një vegel e çmuar ne duart e Tij.
> 
> Zoti të  drejtoftë në çdo hap të jetës dhe të bekoftë  familjen tënde!


Pershendetje Beta, edhe une mendoj si ju. Zoti i bekofte ata qe mundohen me jua chele syte e mej drejtue njerzit ne rrugen e Zotit. Njerzit si Toni i Lypen njerzimit sot, se ksi "tjeresh" kemi boll. Bekimi dhe hiret e Krishtit Zot kjoshin me ne te gjithve.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Secili i krishterë  ta pyesim veten se ku është besimi!*

*Çka kërkohet ndaj një te krishteri?*
Thjeshtë, kërkohet qe secili i krishterë  ta pyesim veten se ku është besimi im dhe jeta ime shpirtnore. Është përvoja jonë fetare thjesht një përvojë apo është Krisht i gjallë në jetën tonë? Apo, është shërbesa e jonë fetar thjesht shërbim apo është Krishti i gjallë?

Në Kishën katolike, kemi Sakramentet, por edhe rregulla, ligje të ndryshme të cilat besohet se janë të udhëhequra nga Shpirti I Shenjt. Realisht ashtu thuhet dhe ashtu besohet.

Po ashtu, jemi dëshmitar se secili besimtar i Kishës katolike, është I pagëzuar dhe ka marrë të gjitha apo pjesërisht sakramentet e Krishtit varësisht sipas moshës dhe kohës.

*Mirëpo Çka tash?*
Pyetje shumë me rendësi për secilin katolik.
Secili I krishterë duhet të dijë se të gjitha sakramentet apo gjërat shpirtërore gjinden në Krishtin e gjallë. Bibla thotë se Ati ynë qiellor e dha Atë për ne që Ai të jetë Rruga, Jeta dhe e Vërteta dhe të gjitha këto gjëra janë vetëm në Jezus Krishtin. Kjo është pika më thelbësore e të kuptuarit në jetën tonë.

Kam takuar ne disa raste kur te krishterët flasin për mirësinë qe bëjnë, për punën, disa vepra te mira, për rregulla dhe ligje, kjo është mirë, janë të nevojshme në jetën e njeriut, por, nuk duhet harruar se ajo, ndonjëherë, mund të mos jetë vetë Krishti. Po ashtu flasim shumë hera për drejtësi. Në të njëjtën mënyrë ne mund të flasim për rrugën të vërtetën dhe për jetën dhe jo domosdoshmërish të kemi folur për Krishtin. Me pak fjalë, mund të kemi shumë gjëra brenda veprave tona jashtë Krishtit pa e kuptuar këtë. Kjo mund të përbën një problem serioz në jetën e krishtere nëse në secilën nga ato gjëra nuk analizojmë se a është Krishti i gjallë!

Është e rëndësishme nëse lexojmë Ungjillin e Jezusit, kur lexojmë mund të kuptojmë saktësisht se ku është Shpëtimi ynë?

*Bibla thotë se:*
_ "vepra shpetimtare (Shelbuese)  e Hyjit me anë të besimit në Jezus Krishtin për të gjithë ata që besojnë pa farë dallimi..”_

*Njëkohësisht thotë se:*
_"A ka, pra, arsye për t’u krenuar?  Kurrsesi! Në saje të cilit Ligj? Në saje të veprave?
Jo, por vetëm në saje të fesë!". (Romakeve 3;21-28)_

*Besimi në Jezusin ZOT pra është Shpëtimi*. Te gjitha veprat dhe ato gjëra dhe sende duhet të jenë vet Krishti, çdo gjë qe veprojmë dhe bëjmë ku do do gjatë jetës tonë të jet Krishti i gjallë ne to. Nëse nuk është Krishti, është KOT. Privilegji më i madh për njeriun është nga Ati I ynë qiellorë, Ai vendosi Birin e Tij të jetojë brenda nesh. Jo larg dikund ku nuk mund ta arrijmë  por brenda nesh. Ne duhet të mësojmë që të udhëhiqemi prej këtij Zoti që banon brenda nesh e jo nga gjëra dhe sende tonat dhe te frymëzuara nga krenaria dhe egoja e njeriut. Jo në mendime se je i mirë, jam i pa prekshëm, i drejt dhe....! Duhet te kuptojmë se nuk është rregulli, ligji, gjërat apo edhe jeta njerëzore, e rënë, ajo që na bën të jetojmë, por jeta e Zotit sepse thotë se;_ "vepra shëlbimtare e Hyjit me anë të fesë në Jezus  Krishtin"._ Ne duhet të jemi të vetishëm se jetojmë nga Jeta e Zotit Krisht që është vet JETA.

Ka raste se I krishteri nganjëherë frikohet nga e kaluara e tij, apo edhe e frikojnë të tjerët duke i shpjeguar gjëra dhe sende të ndryshme, por qe Bibla na mëson qe mos të kemi frikë sepse Jezus Krishti është Shpëtimtari. Nuk ka arsye askush të frikohet nëse vendosë të besoj Jezusit, apo edhe më pak të drejt ka dikush ta frikoj të tjeterin,me tone dhe kërcënime duke ia drejtuar gishtin njeriut drejt ferrit dhe mallkimit, duke menduar se ai është Zoti! *Ati ynë* i dashur  na siguron me gjakun e të Birit te tij te dashur faljen dhe jetën. Poashtu, Zoti Krisht na siguron duke na thënë:

*"Mos ki frikë"!*

Shembull më të mirë ne ketë rast kemi te Ungjilli sipas Lukes, _(kapitulli 5 rreshti 1-10)._ Shën Pjetri apostull, ai ishte në peshkim dhe aty erdhi Jezusi, kur Pjetri e pau fuqinë dhe mrekullinë e Jezusit, u shndrit nga DRITA e Zotit dhe vetëm atëherë ai Jezusit i tha; _"largohu prej meje Zot, se unë jam njeri mëkatar"._ Pjetri e kuptoj çfarë ekzistonte ndërmjet shenjtërisë së Zotit dhe njeriut, Zoti ja zbuloj dhe Pjetri pau mëkatin e tij qe realisht është te secili njeri. Çka i tha Jezusi në këtë rast shën Pjetrit? *"Mos ki frikë, tani e tutje..."!* Andaj, gjithmonë të jemi të sigurtë se Zoti na thotë që mos të kemi frikë, por Krishti na thotë vetëm pasi të shohim vetveten dhe të ndiejmë fajësinë tonë, vetëm pasi të pranojmë sikurse Pjetri qe e pranoj duke thënë se; _"unë jam njeri mëkatar"._

Shembulli i tjetër qe Jezusi na siguron është në Ungjillin e Krishtit (_sipas Lk 7; 47-50);
_Pastaj i tha asaj: _"Mëkatet e tua të janë falur". Ata (farisenjtë) që ishin në tryezë bashkë me të filluan të thonin me vete: "Po kush qenka ky që po falka edhe mëkatet?". Por Jezusi i tha asaj gruaje; "besimi yt të shpëtoi; shko në paqe"!
_ 
Atëherë Jezusi i tha: _"As unë nuk të dënoj; shko dhe mos mëkato më".(Gj 8;11)
_ 
Vëllezër dhe motra, ndërsa udhëtojmë përgjatë rrugës së Zotit, gjithmonë e më tepër do zbulojmë se nga i gjithë ajo qe na dha Ati ynë qiellor është* Krisht* – Falja - mundësia për kthim. Sepse Bibla thotë: *Atë Hyji e caktoi të jetë, në saje të fesë, fli pajtuese me anë të gjakut të vet.* Të jemi të sigurtë se nga të gjitha dhuratat e Zotit ka vetëm një dhuratë, kjo dhuratë është Krishti. Lavdi Zotit që ditë pas dite Ai na tregon se në Krisht përmblidhet çdo gjë. Sa më shumë qe na zbulohet Krishtin si Shpëtimtar I jonë, aq më shumë do të zbulojmë se Jezusi nuk është vetëm Shpëtimtari ynë, por edhe SHPETIMI ynë. Mendoj se nuk mund të jetë e çuditshme? Sigurisht se jo, është fakt I gjallë. Sepse gjithmonë e më tepër ne zbulojmë se Krishti është Zot.

*Sa më shumë qe na zbulohet Hyji*, aq më shumë do të kuptojmë se bëjmë gabimet, aq më shumë do të kuptojmë se do vuajmë shumë në jetën tone nëse mendojmë dhe shpresojmë vetëm në veprat tona, ligje, rregulla dhe gjëra të ndryshme, *nuk* përjashtohen të gjitha këto në jetën shpirtërore dhe janë të nevojshme, por të gjitha janë të pa vlera nëse nuk ka Krisht – Jezusi i ngjallur - JETA brenda nesh. Të kemi gjithmonë në mendjen tone këta rreshta biblik:

_"A ka, pra, arsye për t’u krenuar? Kurrsesi!....”_

Të përfundojmë këtë shkrim duke e falënderuar Atin tonë qiellor që Jezusi është në jetën tonë dhe që *Ai* kurrë nuk do të largohet prej nesh. Sipas premtimit të Tij, mund të dimë secili nga ne, në anë te besimit se Jezusi jeton në ty dhe mua – në fëmijët e Hyjit. Krishti na dha jetën e përjetshme në çastin kur e kemi ftuar Atë në jetën tonë. Ai është Zot - shpëtimi ynë. AMEN

*Lavdi ZOTIT*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Takimi personal me Jezus Krishtin është fryt i kthimit të njeriut në Atin qiellor*


*“Kthimi i Shën Palit, shembull që tregon se takimi me Krishtin e shndërron jetën e njeriut”* _thotë Papa Benedikti XVI_. 

*Ndërsa Shën Pali,* për veten e tij (njeriun e vjetër), pasi takoj Jezusi, ai thotë:
_“Por të gjitha këto që i mbaja si përparësi, tani i çmoj si një bjerrje për shkak të Krishtit. Madje unë çmoj gjithçka si dëm në krahasim me më të madhen të mirë: me njohjen e Jezu Krishtit, Zotit tim. Për të kam bjerrë çdo gjë dhe të gjitha i çmoj si llom, me qëllim që të fitoj Krishtin  dhe të gjendem në Të..” (Fil 3; 7-9)_

*Sot* Kisha feston dhe kujton kthimin e Saulit qe dikurë ishte salvuesi I Krishtit, nga salvuesi ai u kthye  në Apostull të zellshëm të Krishtit. 

Fillimisht do të flasim për përvojën, që jetoi Shën Pali në rrugën e Damaskut e, cila zakonisht njihet si kthimi i tij. Shkrimi I Shenjt rrëfen se pikërisht kur Sauli ishte  në udhën drejt Damaskut, pas një periudhe në të cilën e kishte përndjekur Kishën, në jetën e Palit ndodhi një ngjarje vendimtare. Krejt papritur,  Pali nisi ta shikojë si „ bjerrje ‟ por jo vetëm kaq por edhe  „pleh, si llom‟ gjithçka që më parë ishte për të kulmi i idealit, gati –gati, arsyeja e jetës së tij.

*Çka ngjau dhe si ndodhi qe ky njeri shndërroj jetën ne një njeri te ri?*

Këtu na flet Shkrimi I Shenjt, tek Veprat e Apostujve tri herë flitet për kthimin e Palit, ne po citojmë vetëm njërin nga ata:

_Ndërkaq Sauli, që s’merrte frymë për tjetër veçse për t’u kërcënuar e për vrasje kundër nxënësve të Zotërisë, erdhi te kryeprifti 2 e kërkoi prej tij letrat për sinagogat e Damaskut, në mënyrë që, nëse do të gjejë ndokënd të kësaj Udhe, burra e gra, të mund t’i sjellë të lidhur në Jerusalem.
Kur, duke udhëtuar, iu afrua Damaskut, papritmas e shndriti një dritë prej qiellit.  U rrëzua për tokë dhe dëgjoi një zë që i tha:
“Saul, Saul, pse po më salvon?”
Ai pyeti: “Kush je ti, Zotëri?”
E Ai: “Unë jam Jezusi që ti e salvon!  Më mirë ngrihu e hyr në qytet dhe atje do të të tregohet se çka duhet të bësh!”
Bashkudhëtarët e tij, të habitur, zunë vend pa folur asnjë fjalë, sepse vërtet e dëgjuan zërin, por nuk panë askënd.  Sauli u ngrit nga toka, por edhe pse i kishte hapur sytë, nuk shihte asgjë. E shtinë në Damask duke e marrë për dore, 9 dhe për tri ditë as nuk pa as nuk hëngri as nuk piu.
Në Damask ishte një nxënës që quhej Anani. Këtij Zoti i tha në vegim:
“O Anani!”
“Urdhëro, o Zot” - u përgjigj ai.
“Çohu - i tha Zoti - dhe shko në rrugën që quhet: ‘E drejtë’ e në shtëpinë e Judës lype njeriun prej Tarsit që quhet Saul. Ai tani po lutet,  dhe e pa [në vegim] një njeri që quhet Anani duke hyrë tek ai dhe duke i vënë duart për t’ia rikthyer dritën e syve.”
“O Zot - iu përgjigj Anania - prej shumëkujt kam dëgjuar për atë njeri sa shumë të këqija u ka bërë shenjtërve të tu në Jerusalem. Ai ka edhe fuqizimin prej kryepriftërinjve për të lidhur në hekura të gjithë ata që e thërrasin Emrin tënd.”
“Shko - iu përgjigj Zoti - sepse ai është vegla ime, që unë e kam zgjedhur për ta bërë të njohur Emrin tim para popujve paganë, para mbretërve dhe para bijve të Izraelit. Jo po, unë vetë do t’i tregoj se sa shumë do t’i duhet të pësojë për shkak të Emrit tim!”
Anania shkoi, hyri në shtëpi e, duke ia vënë duart, i tha: “Vëlla Saul, Zotëria Jezus, që t’u dëftua në udhë kur ishe duke ardhur këtu, më dërgoi që ta rifitosh dritën e syve e të mbushesh me Shpirtin Shenjt.”
Dhe aty për aty i ra diçka prej syve si pare peshku dhe menjëherë iu kthye drita e syve, u ngrit dhe qe pagëzuar,  hëngri dhe u përtëri në fuqi. Vap 9; 1-19)_

*Sot* ndodhë dhe lexuesi ndoshta edhe tundohet , gjithsesi është mirë të ndalet tek disa hollësira te Shkrimit te Shenjt; siç është drita nga qielli, rrëzimi për tokë, zëri I Zotit  që thërret Saulin, verbimi dhe humbja e të pamit e syve, por shërimi pasi i bie perdja nga sytë qe D.M.TH pendesa e Saulit. 

Ka ketë shpjegim,  të gjitha këto hollësira të kësaj ngjarje qe lexojmë në Shkrimin e Shenjt na çojnë në qendër të ngjarjes;  Krishti i ngjallur duket – Ai  është DRITË, por drita edhe verbon në shikim të pare. Kjo DRITË  verbuese e i flet Saulit, DRITA – Krishti I ngjallur ia shndërron mendimin Palit dhe  e vetë jetën e tij. 

Vëllezër dhe motra, *Krishti I Ngjallur është Shkëlqimi i të Ngjallurit qe edhe verbon*, shtri njeriun për tokë;  duket kështu, edhe nga jashtë, Sauli u verbua dhe u rrëzuar “u bë si I vdekur”  ajo që po ndodhte në shpirtin e Palit – rrëzimi dhe verbimi, nuk ishte asgjë tjetër pos jeta e vjetër – njeriu I vjetër me principe dhe mendime  te njeriut ADAM, *ajo e pengonte për të parë të vërtetën KRISHT,* ajo e pengonte për ta pare DRITEN Krisht. E, u dashtë të rrëzohet për tokë, u dashtë të verbohet kështu qe të vdes krenaria njerëzore dhe mësimet, dhe, sytë e njeriut te vjetër për tu shndërrua ne njeriun e ri – në DRITEN Krisht -  pastaj, vetëm kur dëgjohet  „PO‟-ja  përfundimtare Palit, të cilën ia tha Krishtit në pagëzim, në përvujtëri para Zotit, ia hap rishtas sytë e tij kështu qe ai te sheh, e bën të shohë por jo shqimi ne sytë e ADAMIT, por, tash  - sytë e Shpirtit të Zotit - Krishti gjithçka. 

*Pagëzimi* pra dhe bindja në Zotin jep dritë njeriut, nëse njeriu nuk është pagëzuar, ai mund ta sheh DRITEN vetëm I verbuar, ndërsa pagëzimi të bën të shikosh vërtetë Zotin ashtu siç Ai është. Ndërsa kjo, që shprehet kështu (teologjikisht), për Palin realizohet edhe fizikisht; sepse Pali është  i shëruar nga verbëria e tij shpirtërore, nis të shikojë qartë Zotin dhe të VERTETEN e Tij. Apostulli I popullit pra, *Sh. Pali, ai nuk u shndërrua nga një mendim, por nga një ngjarje HISTORIKE,* pra ai u përball dhe nuk mundi t’i përballoj të Ngjallurit - KRISHT, për të cilin ZOT nuk do të mund të dyshonte asnjëherë në jetën e tij, sepse, Zoti – NGJALLJA iu shfaq kështu që ishte  tepër e fortë dhe i sigurte në qartësinë e kësaj ngjarjeje, ishte I qartë në ngjarjen e  këtij takimi me ZOTIN e lavdishëm. Pali u kthye por ai asnjëherë nuk e mohoj verbimin qe kishte, ai për këtë ngjarje na flet vet në letrat e veta dhe asnjëherë nuk heziton. Ai flet dhe të gjithë i njihnin çastet kryesore të kësaj historie, të gjithë e dinin se nga persekutues, ai u shndërrua në Apostull të zellshëm të Krishtit. E kjo; nuk ishte pasojë e një reflektimi, por e një ngjarjeje të jashtëzakonshme, e takimit me të Ngjallurin, me DRITEN, me vet JETEN. 

*Kjo kthesë e mrekullueshme e jetës së tij,* ky shndërrim i gjithë qenies së tij, nuk qe fryt i një procesi psikologjik, i një pjekurie ose evolucioni intelektual e moral, por erdhi nga jashtë; nuk qe fryt i mendimit të tij, *por i takimit me Zotin,* me  Jezusin e ngjallur. Në asnjë mënyrë, nuk ishte thjeshtë kthim, pjekuri e „unit‟  apo... të tij, por vdekje e ringjallje për atë vetë; vdiq një ekzistencë e tij e VJETER, ne një ekzistencë tjetër - e RE, vdiq njeriu I VJETER – Adam - lindi njeriu I Ri - me Krishtin e Ngjallur. Në asnjë mënyrë tjetër nuk mund të shpjegohet ky kthim i Shën Palit. Të gjitha përpjekjet njerëzore, dhe analizat psikologjike nga njeriu nuk mund ta sqarojnë e as ta zgjidhin problemin. Vetëm ngjarja, takimi i madh me Krishtin,* takimi personal me Jezusin e ngjallur, Ai është çelësi* që na ndihmon të kuptojmë ç ‘kishte ngjarë; vdekje e ringjallje, përtëritje nga ana e Atij, që edhe iu duk edhe foli me të. Në këtë kuptim më të thellë mund të flasim për kthim. Ky takim është shndërrim i vërtetë i njeriut, që ia ndryshoi gjithë rrjedhën e jetës së tij. Tani mund të thuhet se gjithçka, që më parë për të ishte thelbësore e themelore, bëhet „bjerrje, gabim edhe pleh‟; nuk është më „fitim‟, por humbje, sepse tashmë vlen vetëm jeta e RE në Krishtin - Bir I Atit qiellor. 

*Sot,* dhe asnjëherë, as ne dhe askush, ne asnjë mënyrë nuk duhet të mendohet se Shën Pali hyri në një shteg të verbër. JO, përkundë asaj,  Krishti i Ngjallur është DTITA dhe e VERTETA, Ai është Drita e së vërtetës, Krishti është DRITA e vetë Hyjit – Ai është vet HYJI I – është Ngjallja, është JETA. Krishti  ia zgjeroi zemrën Palit dhe secilit qe beson ne të.  Shën Pali, me kthimin e tij, ai nuk e humbi çka ishte e bukur dhe e vërtetë në jetën e tij, asgjë, as gjuhë, as kulturë, as shtetësi, as në trashëgiminë e tij, por e kuptoi në mënyrë të re BESEN me Zotin, ai kuptoj urtinë ne një mënyrë të re, vërtetësinë, thellësinë e ligjit e të profetëve, të cilët i përvetësoi në një mënyrë të re, të gjitha i përveqësoj ne DRITEN e Zotit. 

Tash, ne sot, pra, duke parë veten tonë dhe kthimin e Shën Palit, nuk mund të mos pyesim vetveten apo njëri tjetrin; çfarë do të thotë gjithë kjo ngjarje  për ne? Çka mund të kuptojmë nga kjo ngjarje? A mund të shohim sado pak dritë kur mësojmë mbi ketë ngjarje? PO. Sigurisht se po, do të thotë se edhe për ne, *krishterimi nuk është filozofi* e re, e as moral i ri. Jemi të krishterë, vetëm në se takojmë Krishtin, kështu ne kemi fitue dhe shndrrue.  Natyrisht  se Krishti nuk na duket në këtë mënyrë të ndritshme, siç bëri me Palin, për ta kthyer në Apostull të të gjithë popujve. Por, edhe ne takojmë Krishtin në leximin e Shkrimit Shenjt, në lutje dhe uratë, në Sakramente dhe  meshë, por, realisht,  Krishtin e takojmë secili nga ne edhe personalisht nëse nuk jemi të errësuar!  *Secili prej nesh mund ta prekë  zemrën e Krishtit kështu qe e ndjejmë se edhe Krishti  e prek zemrën tone, secili*. Vetëm në këtë marrëdhënie personale me Krishtin, duke e ndie në zemrën dhe frymën tone, vetëm në këtë takim me të DRITEEN – të Ngjallurin, bëhemi vërtetë të Krishtit – të krishterë.

*Qlv Krishti*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Mishërimi i Zotin ne personin Jezus është shfuqizimin e të Keqit.*

_Atëherë kryepriftërinjtë e pleqtë e popullit bënë mbledhje në pallatin e kryepriftit që quhej Kajfa, dhe morën vendimin ta zënë Jezusin me tradhti ..... (Mt 26;3)

Krerët e priftërinjve e tërë Këshilli i lartë kërkonin dëshmi të rreme kundër Jezusit për ta vrarë. Por nuk gjetën, edhe pse u paraqitën shumë dëshmitarë të rrejshëm. Në fund u paraqitën dy  e thanë: Ky njeri ka thënë: Unë mund ta rrënoj Tempullin e Hyjit e mund ta ndërtoj rishtas për tri ditë. (Mt 26; 59-61)_


Sot do të ndalemi tek dy nga mënyra si është i gatshëm njeriu të bëj për qëllimet e veta djallëzorë, është i gatshëm të bëj gjithçka, të rrenë, të shtin dhe nxitë tjetrin në ngatërresa, të paraqet secilën gënjeshtër, shpik çdo gjë kundër të afërmit vetëm me një QELLIM; që ta dëmtojë dhe ta turpërojë para të tjerëve dhe ta hekë qafe Zotin, ashtu ka vendosur, pa Zot, pa të Vërtete, pa Dashuri, TMERR dhe TMERR!!

Ati ynë qiellor, nga dashuria e Tij, e dha te Birin e vet botes, por kjo nuk erdhi  vetëm që bota ta njeh  dhe më në fund të din diçka për Zotin, jo, por që nëpër Jezusin të shëlbohemi, ta marrim JETEN. Është DHURATË dhe Dhurata KRISHT nuk është apo nuk duhet te kuptohet si njëfarë zbukurimi, nuk është diçka më të cilën njeriu dëfrehet dhe argëtohet, *është ZOTI nga qielli* qe na  është dhuruar  për të mirën tonë dhe gëzimin tonë,  për shpëtimin tonë, për JETEN e përjetshme.

Ndodhë dhe njerëzit nuk e pranojnë ketë dhuratë nga qielli, kjo nuk duhet  të na pengoj qe ne të Krishterët të ecim me Krishtin, ka ndodhur qe shumë njerëz të kohës së Krishtit  Zot/Njeri nuk pranuan asgjë të Tij, kjo ndodhë edhe sot.* Ishin njerëz ata qe nuk e duronin Krishtin* dhe ishin të gatshëm të bëjnë gjithçka që ti bëjnë keq, kjo ndodhë edhe sot. Gjatë gjithë historisë njeriun e kan përcjellë këto fatkeqësi. Shkrimi i Shenjt na shpjegon se edhe në ato momente kur Jezusi e kreu një të mirë të pamohueshme në dobi të njeriut, ata edhe këtë gjë e shpjegojnë në mënyrën e tyre, pati edhe akuza dhe shpifje ndaj Tij. *Edhe sot ndodhë* dhe nëse njeriu e bën një te mirë ne dobi te mikut apo te afërmit...., as qe marrin mundin të behën mirënjohës por ata edhe këtë gjë e shpjegojnë në mënyrën e tyre, fatkeqësisht, ndodhë qe edhe e lufton at njeri..!

Në mënyrë të hapur shpifin kundër njeriut siç bënë edhe ne kohen e Jezusit, duke thënë diçka që në vetvete është plotësisht e pavërtetë. Logjika krejt e thjeshtë tregon se secila përçarje çon në shkatërrim, sepse forca është në lidhje të ndërsjellët dhe në bashkim, njësi. Sa të verbër janë njerëzit në këtë pikëpamje! Në mënyrë krejt të thjeshtë i thonë Jezusit se i shërben Beelzebulit dhe se me fuqinë e tij i dëbon djajtë. Sa gjërat ka mundësi ti shqiptojë njeriu që ka zemrën e ngurtësuar, qe ka zemrën e keqe,  sa shpifjet ka mundësi ti thotë vetëm pse është xheloz. Në xhelozinë e vet shpif për tjetrin duke paraqitur gjërat negative. Mirëpo, njeriu nuk ndalët këtu. Ai është i gatshëm të bëj edhe më shumë, paraqet secilën gënjeshtër, shpik çdo gjë kundër të afërmit vetëm që ta dëmtojë dhe ta turpërojë.

Mirëpo, për ecjen e të krishterit nuk duhet kjo, Krishti e fton njeriun dhe i premton se do të jenë në të djathtën e tij , ne  Mbretëri qiellore që u bë gati që prej fillimit të botës. Por ky premtim ka edhe disa kushtëzime, Krishti edhe kërkoj nga ne,  ne asnjë mënyrë i krishteri nuk mund ta arrij qiellin e Zotit duke shpifur, duke jetuar ne rrena, ne urrejtje, duke nxitur ne përçarje dhe ngatërresa, duke mos menduar për te afërmin, për të uriturin, për ata qe kanë etje, për të zhveshurin, për të sëmurin..., aq ma pak ka mundësi ta shoh Zotin kur ndodhë dhe nëse njeriu e bën një te mirë ne dobi tendën, dhe ti as qe do ta marrësh mundin të behësh mirënjohës ndaj tij. Kjo nuk është nga Krishti dhe ai njeri nuk është i Krishtit. 

Nëse mendon dhe deshiron qe të jesh i Krishtit, kjo nuk mun të arrihet vetem nëse quhesh "i krishter", pse je i shenuar ne listen e te krishterve, apo pse ndoshta shkon edhe në Kishë pse te obligon..., por  do të thotë të përcaktohesh për jetën e plotë, do të thotë të bashkosh thesarin dhe mirësinë të cilën NUK e jep kjo botë. Kjo do të thotë të jesh i vetëdijshëm se kush te fton ne jetën e Tij dhe ta marrësh seriozisht thirrjen të nisësh pas Tij duke pranuar të vetmin Mësues dhe Zot et jetes tënde. 

Shkrimi i Shenjt na shpjegon se e keqja e robëroj njeriun qe ne zanafillën e tij, kjo e keqe e përcjelli njeriun deri ne ditët e sotme, Por, Krishti erdhi ne botë qe të riparoj atë qe e shkatërroj e keqja ne jetën e njeriut, apo çka njeriu shkatrroj duke degjuar dh ebindur te keqes, *d.m.th., mishërimi i Zotin ne personin Jezus është shfuqizimin e të Keqit*. Kjo ishte lufta e parë për njeriun të cilin i keqi dëshiron për ta shkatërruar. Ardhja e Krishtit dhe misioni i Tij është angazhim i plotë për njeriun dhe të mirën e tij. Jezusi tregon se si problemi nuk është vetëm në zgjedhjen e lirë që njeriu ka për të bërë të keqen, por se i keqi është jashtë njeriut dhe do ta robërojë dhe ta shkatërrojë. Ekzistojnë fuqitë e këqija të cilat marrin formë në mënyra të ndryshme dhe njeriu shpesh nuk ka mundësi në mënyrë të drejtë ti kundërshtojë, e, disa nder ato janë; shpifjet, rrenat, kurvëria, hajnia, vrasjet, urrejtja, përçarja. Këto luftëra janë më të vështirat, më të fortat dhe më të rrezikshmet. Njeriu i vetmuar nuk guxon ta fillojë këtë luftë. Kjo është luftë e vërtetë, reale, pra edhe rreziku që i kërcënohet njeriut është krejt real. Vetëm së bashku me Jezusin kemi mundësi ta pranojmë luftën kundër të keqit  duke pranuar Jezusin ne jetën tonë, duke u kujdesur dhe me përkushtim te madh të kërkojmë se cili është vullneti i Tij, çka dëshiron Jezusi nga unë, çka me thotë Ai ne Shkrimin e Shenjt...., me lutje dhe uratë... 

Prandaj, ti lutemi Zotit tonë JEZUS qe të na jep mundësinë që të jem afër Tij dhe mos të  lejoj Ai që asgjë të më ndaj prej Tij. Të luftojmë të bashkuar *me Krishtin* duke qenë këmbëngulës qe mos të jetojmë  për gjysmë por plot me HIR, vetëm *me Krishtin* këna mundësi të fitoj mbi egon tonë, *vetëm me Krishtin* mund të fitojmë mbi të keqin! *Vetëm me Krishtin* mund te fitojmë kundër te keqes; urrejtje dhe shpifje, rrena dhe fëlligështi...., *vetëm me Krishtin* mund që ta shohim të mirën të cilën e bëjnë të tjerët për ne. *Me Krishtin * mund  që mos të jem smirëzi, mos ta kundërshtojmë të mirën që bëjnë. *Me Krishtin* dhe në Krishtin mund ta kuptojmë se aty ku është e mira, aty është JETA, është e VERTETA, është parajsa  Jeta e përjetshme. 

*Mos lejo te jetosh i ndarë me Jezusin, qoftë lëvduar Krishti*

----------


## toni77_toni

*“Nuk mjafton respektimi i ritit,
 por kërkohet edhe pastrimi i zemrës e përkushtimi i jetës”!*

_“Përnjëmend, përnjëmend po ju them: nëse nuk e hani trupin e Birit të njeriut e nuk e pini gjakun e tij, nuk keni jetë në vetvete”! (Gjn 6; 53)_

*Është urdhër;* _"Bëni ketë ne perkujtimin tim": “Merrni, hani: ky është trupi im!”_

*Pastaj mori kelkun, u falënderua, ua dha e tha:*

_“Pini prej tij të gjithë, sepse ky është gjaku im ‑ gjaku i Besëlidhjes ‑ që do të derdhet për të gjithë në shpërblim të mëkateve" (Mt 26; 26-30)_

Krishti i ka porositur nxënësit e vet t’i ofrojnë Hyjit frytet e para të krijesave të tij jo sepse ka nevojë, por që të mos mbeteshim ato vetë pa fryt dhe mosmirënjohës. Prandaj mori bukën, që vjen prej botës së krijuar dhe u falënderua duke thënë: *“Ky është korpi im”.* Në të njëjtën mënyrë mori kelkun e verës, që vinte gjithashtu prej realiteteve kozmike, të cilave u përkasin vetë ne, e quajti *gjakun e vet* dhe tha se ishte dhurim i ri i Besëlidhjes së re. 

Sot është dita - Festa e Korpit të Krishtit, festë e adhurimit të të Shenjtnueshmit Sakrament.
Corpus Domini – solemniteti i Korpit e Gjakut të Krishtit është festa e Eukaristisë, Sakrament në të cilin Jezusi na la kujtimin e gjallë të Pashkëve të Tij, ngjarje qendrore në historinë e njerëzimit. Është diçka e bukur që në këtë festë besimtarët shtrëngohen rreth të Shenjtnueshmit  Sakrament për ta adhuruar, e shoqërojnë me procesion nëpër rrugë, shprehin, me shumë shenja devocionin, fenë në Krishtin e gjallë dhe gëzimin për praninë e Tij në mes tyre.

 “Në kulmin e këtij misioni, në Darkën e Mbrame, Jezusi themeloi Sakramentin e Korpit e të Gjakut të vet, Kujtimin e Flijimit të Pashkëve. Me të, Ai e vuri veten në vend të flijimeve të lashta, por e bëri brenda një riti, të cilin u dha urdhër Apostujve ta vazhdojnë, si shenja më e lartë e Përmasës së vërtetë Fetare të jetës”.

Riti, traditat e fesë kanë funksion edukativ. Mosrespektimi i tyre e varfëron kulturën, sidomos ndikon negativisht në formimin e brezave të rinj. Nëse, në emrin e një BES-imi, që nuk duhet bazuar në ritet, do të hiqej për shembull, procesioni i sotëm i “Corpus Domini”, profili shpirtëror do të dobësohej. Por:
*“Nuk mjafton respektimi i ritit, por kërkohet edhe pastrimi i zemrës e përkushtimi i jetës”.*

Duke e kundruar vazhdimisht fytyrën e Fjalës së Mishëruar, që është realisht i pranishëm në Sakrament, të krishterët mund të ushtrohen në artin e lutjes dhe të impenjohen ta jetojnë jetën e krishterë në atë masë të lartë, që është kusht i domosdoshëm për të zhvilluar me sukses ungjillëzimin e ri. Eukaristia është në qendër të jetës së Kishës. Në të Krishti i dhurohet Atit për ne, duke na bërë pjesëtarë të vetë flijimit të vet, e ne na dhurohet si bukë e jetës për të na mbështetur në shtegtimin tonë nëpër rrugët e botës.

Simbolet themelore të kremtimit janë Korpi e Gjaku i Krishtit, që Zoti ia dhuroi të vetëve të Enjten e Madhe, para se të largohej nga Çenakulli për në Malin e Ullinjve. Na çojnë në atmosferën intime të Pashkëve të izraelitëve, në kujtim të Pashkëve të para, kremtuar në Egjipt. E pikërisht në një natë të tillë Jezusi del e dorëzohet në duart e tradhtarit: Fiton kështu mbi natën, fiton mbi errësirën e së keqes. Vetëm kështu përmbushet dhurata e Eukaristisë, e themeluar në Çenakull. *Jezusi dhuron vërtetë Korpin e Gjakun e tij, bëhet Bukë e gjallë*, manë e vërtetë, ushqim i pashtershëm për të gjithë shekujt. Korpi bëhet bukë e jetës.

Simbolik është edhe procesioni i së Enjtes së Madhe, kur *Kisha e shoqëron Jezusin* në Malin e Ullinjve për të mos e lënë vetëm në natën e botës, në natën e tradhtisë, në natën e indiferencës së shumëkujt. Në festën e Corpus Domini e bëjmë përsëri këtë procesion, por tani me gëzimin e Ringjalljes, *sepse Zoti është i gjallë e na prin*, ashtu siç u pati prirë apostujve në Galilé. Dy mijë vjet më parë, në sa u printe në dy drejtime, Jezu Krishti u dha nxënësve të vet dy mandate kryesore: *“Shkoni e mësojini të gjithë popujt”* – dhe - _“Mos më ndaloni, sepse nuk jam ngjitur ende tek Ati”_. E Jezusi na prin pikërisht drejt Atit, ngjitet në lartësinë e Hyjit e na fton ta ndjekim, sepse caku i vërtetë i shtegtimit tonë është bashkimi me Zotin, i cili vijon të na ftojë të ecim nëpër rrugët e botës duke ua çuar Ungjillin të gjithë popujve e duke ua dhuruar dashurinë e tij njerëzve të të gjitha kohërave. Kështu të dy procesionet, ai i Udhës së Kryqit dhe ky i Corpus Domini, na kujtojnë të njëjtën thirrje: _“Çojeni Ungjillin deri në kufijtë më të largët të botës”._

Eukaristia, themeluar nga Jezusi në familjen e tij të re, të përbërë nga Dymbëdhjetë Apostujt, është Sakrament intim, familjar, prandaj në Kishën e lashtë, kur jepej kungimi, shqiptoheshin fjalët: “Sancta sanctis – dhuratë shenjte për shenjtorët”. E Shën Pali, duke iu drejtuar Korintianëve, na kujton: _“Secili më parë të shqyrtojë mirë vetveten e pastaj të hajë nga kjo bukë e të pijë nga ky Kelk!”._ Megjithëse Eukaristia ka karakter familjar, forca e saj shkon përtej mureve të Kishave tona, sepse në këtë Sakrament Zoti është gjithnjë për udhë, drejt botës. Ky aspekt universal i pranisë Eukaristike bëhet i dukshëm në festën e Korpit e të Gjakut të Krishtit, sepse Kisha e çon Krishtin, të pranishëm në trajtën e bukës, nëpër rrugët e qytetit. Ia beson këto rrugë, këto shtëpia – jetën tonë të përditshme – mirësisë së Tij.

Qofshin rrugët tona – rrugët e Jezusit! Shtëpitë tona qofshin për Të e me Të. Jeta jonë e përditshme u përshkoftë nga prania e Tij. Procesioni është bekim i madh për rrugët e botës, sepse përmes tij Kisha vë para syve të Zotit vuajtjet e të sëmurëve, vetminë e të rinjve e të pleqve, tundimet, frikën – gjithë jetën njerëzore. Kujtojmë sot edhe mandatin e Krishtit: *“Merrni e hani...!”* e simbolin e bukës, përmes së cilës bashkohemi me Jezusin, e lemë veten të përshkohemi nga Ai që është Zot, Krijues, Shpërblyes. Jeta jonë shkrihet me të Tijën, shndërrohet në jetën e Tij, që është dashuri e gjallë. Kështu Adhurimi e procesioni bëhen pjesë e gjestit të vetëm të bashkimit me Zotin!

*qlv Krishti* :buzeqeshje:

----------


## beta85

Parime për udhëzimin e një shpirti që dëshiron të arrijë përsosmërinë në dashurinë e Jezu Krishtit

1. Të dëshirojmë që të rritemi në dashurinë e Jezu Krishtit.
2. Të kryejmë akte të shpeshta dashurie ndaj Krishtit. Sapo të zgjohemi, dhe para se të
biem për të fjetur, të kryejmë një akt dashurie, duke dashur gjithnjë që ta bashkojmë vullnetin tone me atë të Krishtit.
3. Të meditojmë shpesh mbi Mundimin e tij.
4. Ti kërkojmë gjithnjë Krishtit të na japë dashurinë.
5. Të kungohemi sa më shpesh dhe të marrim shumë herë gjatë ditës kungimin shpirtëror
6. Të bëjmë vizita sa më të shpeshta te i Shenjtërueshmi Sakrament
7. Të marrim çdo mëngjes nga duart e Krishtit kryqin tonë
8. Të dëshirojmë parajsën e vdekjen, që të mund ta duam Jezu Krishtin përsosmërisht e për tërë përjetësinë
9. Të flasim shpesh për dashurinë e Krishtit
10. Të pranojmë edhe kundërshtimet për hir të Krishtit
11. Të gëzohemi në lumturinë e Perëndisë
12. Të bëjmë atë që e kënaq më shumë Krishtin, pa refuzuar asgjë që është në përputhje me vullnetin e tij.
13. Të dëshirojmë e të përpiqemi që të gjithë ta duan Jezu Krishtin.
14. Të lutemi gjithnjë për mëkatarët e për shpirtrat e purgatorit.
15. Të dëbojmë nga zemra jonë çdo afeksion që nuk i përket Krishtit.
16. Ti drejtohemi përherë Maries së shenjtë, që të fitojë për ne dashurinë e Jezu Krishtit
17. Të nderojmë Marien me qëllim që të kënaqë Krishtin.
18. Të përpiqemi që të kënaqim Krishtin në të gjitha veprimet tona.
19. Ti kushtohemi Krishtit për të vuajtur për dashurinë e tij
20. Të jemi gjithnjë të vendosur që edhe të vdesim sesa të kryejmë një mëkat të lehtë apo të falshëm me dashje.
21. Të vuajmë kryqet me duresë, duke thënë: Le ti pëlqejë Jezu Krishtit
22. Të heqim dorë nga kënaqësitë tona për hir të dashurisë së Krishtit
23. Të lutemi aq sa mundemi.
24. Të praktikojmë mortifikimin që na lejon bindja
25. Të bëjmë të gjitha ushtrimet shpirtërore sikur të ishte dita e fundit e jetës sonë
26. Të ngulmojmë në veprat e mira në kohën e thatësirës
27. Të mos lëmë asgjë pa e përfunduar, nëpërmjet respektit njerëzor.
28. Të mos ankohemi në sëmundje
29. Të duam vetminë, që të mund të bisedojmë vetëm për vetëm me Krishtin
30. Të flakim melankolinë
31. Ti besohemi atyre që duan Krishtin
32. Në tundime, ti drejtohemi Krishtit të kryqëzuar dhe Maries në pikëllimet e saj
33. Të besojmë krejtësisht në Mundimin e Krishtit
34. Pasi kemi kryer një faj, të mos shkurajohemi por të pendohemi e të vendosim të ndreqim jetën tonë
35. Tu bëjmë mirë atyre që na bëjnë të keqen
36. Të flasim mirë për të gjithë dhe të justifikojmë qëllimin kur nuk mund të mbrojmë veprimin
37. Të ndihmojmë të afërmit tanë sa të mundemi
38. Të mos themi e as të mos bëjmë ndonjë gjë që e lëndon të afërmin. Dhe nëse ke qenë i mangët në dashuri, kërkoji faljen dhe foli me dashamirësi
39. Flisni gjithnjë me butësi e me një zë të ulët
40. Ti kushtojmë Krishtit tërë përbuzjen e përndjekjen që do të ndeshim
41. Ti shohim eprorët tanë, sidomos ata fetarë si vetë përfaqësuesit e Jezu Krishtit
42. Të bindemi pa u lëkundur e pa pezmatim, duke mos kërkuar kënaqësinë vetjake në asgjë
43. Të zgjedhim punët më të përulura
44. Të pëlqejmë gjërat më të varfra
45. Të mos flasim as mirë e as keq për veten
46. Të përulemi edhe ndaj vartësve tanë
47. Të mos mbrojmë veten kur qortohemi
48. Të mos mbrohemi kur gjendemi në faj
49. Të heshtim kur jemi të shqetësuar
50. Të ripërtërijmë gjithnjë vendosmërinë për tu bërë shenjtër, duke thënë: O Jezusi im, unë dua të jem krejt i Yti dhe Ti të jesh krejt imi.

_(nga Shën Alfons Liguori)_

----------


## toni77_toni

*“Unë jam Zoti, Hyji yt...”!*

Atëherë Hyji shqiptoi tërë këto fjalë, duke thënë: _"Unë jam Zoti, Hyji yt, që të nxori nga vendi i Egjiptit, nga shtëpia e skllavërisë. Nuk do të kesh Zot të tjerë para meje. (Dalja 20; 2-17)._

Është urdhër i Zotit – Atij qe ne i besojmë dhe e shpresojmë.

*A ndodhë dhe nëse ka mendime nder besimtarë të Kishës katolike të cilët deklarohen apo edhe besojnë se edhe shenjtorët duhet të adhurohen?*

Po, ka ndodhë dhe unë vet personalisht, bile kam zhvillua debate te nxehta dhe kundërshtime, deri sa edhe më kanë quajtur “njeri me fe te re”.

A është e teprime nga besimtarët nëpër Kisha apo edhe nder familje te cilët gjunjëzohen para truporëve ne lutje ku, sipas asaj qe shihet, ky është një lloj adhurimi?

PO.

*Është e tepruar,* është një lloj paganizmi, është gabim, është mëkat – është blasfemi të adhurohet dikush tjetër pos ZOTIT. E kam thënë disaher, njerëzit mund të gabojnë, mirëpo doktrina Kishtare nuk e mëson dikën të adhuron shejtnorët.* Është rregull nr. 1 i teologjisë katolike, dhe është urdhër i shenjt i ZOTIT, urdhër i parë, urdhër numër 1 – “adhuro vetëm Zotin..”.* Tash çdo gjë që flitet apo veprohet ndryshe, kjo ndodhë nga mendja dhe budallaku dhe injoranca e njeriut dhe kundër urdhërit të Zotit.

*Zoti tha;* _“mos vrajë” (dalja 20),_  dhe kur është e ndaluar kjo dhe nëse është krim vrasja, edhe adhurimi ndaj dikujt tjetër pos Zotit është e ndaluar dhe mëkat – është krim frymor. Nuk mund të ketë në urdhërimet e Zotit; njëri më i madh dhe tjetri më i vogël apo i pa vlerë, secili mund ta dijë këtë se urdhimet e Zotit janë të njëjta dhe me të njëjtën peshë, secili duhet respektuar njëjtë. KUJDES: Zoti nuk tha në shkrimet e shenjta vetëm se “mos vrajë” duke u bërë humorist e te thotë se “nëse do adhuroje edhe dikë tjetër sepse s’prishë punë..”! Por Ai tha “mos adhuro askë tjetër pos meje” dhe ky bile është i pari urdhër i Tij.

*Ndodhë dhe disa njerëz nuk drejtohen ndaj Zoti por drejt shenjtit!* 
Pse ndodhë kjo? 
Sepse e kan frikë Zotin, nuk u pëlqen ta pranojnë Krishtin RRUGË dhe JETË të tij, mëkati dhe bota që i rrethon – dhe i ka robëruar, nuk ua lejon të shkojnë para Zotit dhe të pendohen dhe rrëfejnë për jetën e shfrenuar që e bëjnë. Mëkati ua lejon atyre me shkue vetëm me trup (mish) në Kishë,  dhe ua lejon të shkojnë para trupores së shenjtit të nderuar, dhe i kërkon ndihmë nga ai, dhe ja jep një 10 euro apo..., vepron si të ishte pranë ndonjë zyrtari të korruptuar duke e mashtruar me një rufshet simbolik. Ky është njeri i verbuar, është i çmendur, vertetë i mjerë. Zoti e do nga njeriu kthimin e tij, e donë dashurinë në zemrën e tij, e do Krishtin në jetën e tij, e jo 10 euro, dhe jo gjunjëzim para truporës nga gipsi në adhurim.
I kam percjellur disa gjeste gjatë festes së shën Ndout qe ishte dje, e rrethonin truporen nga gipsi, ama varet nëse e kuptojnë se nëse i gëzohet ky shenjt këtij gjesti! Jo, bile aspak, as Shën Ndou nuk e dëshiron këtë, edhe ai hidhërohet dhe "qanë" kur e sheh njeriun në këtë gjendje, sepse Shën Ndou, e do njeriun rreth Krishtit dhe Ungjillit të Shenjt, duke ia paraqitur Zotit pendesën përmes sakramentit të rrëfimit. Duke ja paraqitur Zotit kërkesat dhe nevojat tona shpirtërore – shëndetsore dhe materiale, mbi të gjitha, shenjti shnaNdue e do kthimin e njeriut në Zotin.

Ka ndodhë dhe kam kuptua se si disa njerëzve u pëlqen Shën Ndou, ja ndezin qirinj, shkojnë gjatë të marteve të kujtesës së këtij shenjti të madh - Shën Ndout në Kisha, por shkojnë si turmë, e thirrin emrin e Shën Ndout, ama kur vjen puna te Krishti dhe Ungjilli i Shenjt, aty janë të rezervuar, nuk e dëshirojnë!! Nuk e pranojnë Krishtin ashtu siç është – RRUGË JETE, nuk e njohin Ungjillin as nuk respektojnë urdhërat e Zotit, e mbi të gjitha, dhe ajo që është më e rëndësishme për një katolik, nuk e pranon Krishtin ZOT dhe MBRET te jetës se tij. Kot dhe KOT e kanë, sepse shpëtimi, falja dhe HIRI është në dorën Zotit, vetëm Zoti jep dhe dhuron, askush tjetër.

Kjo qe them, nuk dëshiroj të ndodhë dhe ta keqkupton dikush siç edhe ka ndodhur, sepse unë i dua dhe nderoj shenjtorët (bile Shën Ndoun në veçanti), por nuk e adhuroj, e nderoj, e dua, nuk dëshiroj te veproj kundër vullnetit te shenjtit, nuk është kjo “një fe e re” por është mësimi i Krishtit, apostujve. etërve dhe profetëve të Zotit gjatë historisë – sepse vetëm Zoti adhurohet. Secilit katolik të Krishtit, shenjti duhet t'i shërbej  si model dhe shembull i mirë në Zotin, duhet ta dëgjon dhe të kërkon secili se çka veproj shenjti gjatë jetës së tij mbi tokë? Shenjti asnjëherë nuk adhuroj askënd tjetër pos Zotit, shenjti (secili) ja dhuroj vetveten Krishtit dhe vetëm Atij i shërbej, shenjti e drejtoj njeriun në Ungjillin e Krishtit, shenjti e drejtoj njeriun ne Sakramentin e gjallë, kështu që, ju të cilët jeni të dhënun ndaj shejtnorëve – mirë bëni, por ndiqni shenjtin e mos bëhi hipokrit, nëse e dëgjon shenjtin, nëse e njekni shenjtin – ai të qon drejt në Krishtin, - ZOT i CILI e dëshiron kthimin tënd në vullnetin e Atit tonë qiellor, e jo rufshete 10 euro, apo  duke u jargitur ne puthje truporen nga gipsi. Jo, Zoti HIQ se dëshiron adhurimin dhe gjunjëzimin ndaj trupores, për kundër, Ai te tha me urdhër qe mos adhuro dikë tjetër pos meje, nëse ne veprojmë ndryshe (kushdo qoftë ai), është e gabuar. 

Në Kishën katolike, nuk duhet një besimtar të habitet dhe ta teproj apo mos të bëj dallimin, sepse, shejtnorët nderohen sipas doktrinës dhe Bibles, është dicka tjetër nderimi dhe krejt diçka tjetër adhurimi – *adhurmi I takon vetëm ZOTIT dhe është rregull nr. 1 i teologjisë* shpirtërore në Kishen katolike.
Hyji në BV tha; _“Nuk do të kesh ZOT të tjerë para meje”!_ Jezusi në BR tha; _"Adhuroje Zotin Hyjin tënd, vetëm Atij shërbej”_. Prandaj vepro edhe ti ashtu.

----------


## toni77_toni

*LUTU ME JEZUSIN !*




_Ndërsa ti, kur të lutesh, hyr në dhomën tënde, mbylle pas vetes derën e lutju Atit tënd që është në fshehtësi; e Ati yt që sheh në fshehtësi, do të të shpërblejë". (Mt 6; 5-6)_

*A lutemi na të krishterët (katolik) dhe sa lutemi?*
Nuk po gjykoj, por me duket se jemi dembela dhe nuk lutemi sa duhet për nevojat tona dhe të tjerëve qe kanë nevojë për lutje. Mendoj se nuk e shfrytezojmë mundesinë dhe dhuraten shumë të çmueshme që na ka dhuruar Ati ynë në Jezus Krishtin, BESIMIN  besimin në lutje dhe uratë.

Jezusi është lutur çdoher, ndërsa na duhet ta marrim shmebullin e Tij. Po ta percjellim me kujdes leximin e Ungjillit, do ta kuptojmë sa shpesh është lutur Krishti, mandej ne çdo kohë, natën, diten, në vende të ndryshme. Krishti është lutur para të merrte ndonjë veprim, Ai tërë natën e kaloj në lutje para që të zgjedhte 12 Apostujt. Pastaj Ai çdo her porositi të lutemi duke na premtuar se,* Ati juaj qiellor e di mirë se ju keni nevojë për të gjitha këto* dhe _gjithçka të kërkoni me lutje dhe uratë, në emrin tim, do tu ipet!_ Jezusi çdo her kerkoj nga Apostujt të luten, lutuni, lutuni, lutuni e mos fleni porositi Krishti në natën e fundit me Apostuj! 

Virgjëra e shenjt, edhe për shën Marinë na shpjegon Ungjilli, ishte në lutje dhe uratë së bashku me apostuj. Apostujt, gjithnjë ishin në lutje dhe uratë, suksesi i tyre ishte lutja, besimi dhe urata. Poashtu, tradita e Kishës na shpjegon se si shenjtërit gjithnjë janë lutur dhe kanë kaluar netë dhe ditë të gjata në lutje dhe uratë...! 

Pa u zgjatur më, të lutemi pra edhe na, ta marrim guximin, vullnetin dhe besimin e të lutëm ashtu siç na mëson Jezusi, Apostujt dhe Shenjtërit, si na mësojnë Shkrimet:* "..rrini zgjuar me shumë qendresë dhe në lutje..".* Të lutemi me Krishtin Jezus  Zotin tonë, të percjellim lutjet tona me uratën më të ëmbël, më të fuqishme, uratë të cilën na mesoj vet Shelbuesi ynë;* Ati ynë që je në qiell,..!* 

Pra, i krishteri, të rrin i zgjuar me shumë qendresë, duke mos u shqetësuar për asgjë, por të mbështet shpresën në Hyjin, duke besuar pa luhatje dhe asnjë lloj dyshimi në FJALEN e gjallë që thotë; *"Hyji sillet me ju si me bij",* ndërsa ne një rast, duke dhënë shmbullin lidhur me marëdhënjet  Atë dhe bir, Jezusi thotë; _a gjendet njeri ndër ju, që po i lypi i biri bukë, i jep gur? Ose, po i lypi peshk, i jep gjarpër?_ Kështu që të bëhemi të sigurtë në lutje drejtuar Atit tonë qiellor sepse askush nëse kerkon i biri bukë, nuk i jep gur? Ose, po i lypi peshk, nuk i jep gjarpër. Zoti jep të të bijve të vet ato të cilat ja kerkojmë me besim të plotë. Çdo her pra në lutje, në bashkim me Krishtin  në SHPIRTIN e Shenjt, lutje me BESË-im, në çdo rast, në mbremje, në mëngjes, para ndonjë vendimi apo veprimi, dhe të përcjella me falënderime ndaj Zotit. 

Mos shqetesohi, mos dyshoni, lutuni dhe paraqitjani Hyjit nevojat tuaja! 
Ati yt që sheh në fshehtësi, do të të shpërblejë. 

LUTU ME JEZUSIN - Ai të fton në lutje.

----------

